# *~*Ah! July '07 for the May '04 kiddos! Whoah!*~*



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Check me out, making the new thread for our group when I've barely been here.







: Hope that's cool. Hey, it will hopefully make me be more present here this month! Yeah!








MMF, we rule, aww yeah.









Danile! Welcome back and







CONGRATULATIONS!!







On all of it! You are so rad. I feel like I am reaquainting myself with everyone again too...well, not in the same way but yo, it's been WEEKS.

Jess, Rowan had a "President Poopyhead" t-shirt that he wore for a looooong time.







But he outgrew it and I can't afford a new shirt for him. Ah well. Soon.









I am about to go get ready for a birthday party I *don't* want to go to.







It's for raisin-mama's second DD, who is one today. I don't want to hang out with the people at this party, but I am going...and going alone because I don't want to make Rowan (or DH, for that matter) go to a party that I don't even want to go to, and I'd rather not deal with Rowan's theatrics about parties right now. Haha.
So DH and Rowan are going to church (can't wait to hear how Rowan handles *that*!







) and I am going to the party. She guilted me into it, and well, I let myself be guilted. I DO remember her calling me from the hospital when her DD2 was first born, and I'm a little bit sappy about that.







She is such a sweet little girl, too. So yeah. I'm a wussy wuss wuss, remember!









Elsanne, you rule the bellydancing, for real reals.







I wish I could take classes with you! We're still trying to find something out here; the tribal dance class we were interested in (I think it was the one you helped me find!) is on hiatus. *sigh* So we're still looking. We took a "dance of life" class a month or so ago and while it was fun, it wasn't exactly what we were looking for.

Oh, and I gave my service last Sunday. I rocked it.







It was fun! I am actually sorry to miss today's lay-led service; it's gonna be gospel music. Oh well. Obligations.

I'm gonna post this and go shower! Have a great day, and here's to a fabulous July! It's filled with family visits (my younger bro, I haven't seenhim since 2000!), birthdays (my best friend, and another old friend, and some babies!), and trips (NY for an AFI-fangirly fest







, and HAWAII in late July!







)...so it'll be Good Times.

Happy July everyone!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Subscribing... if only to get to read Renae's awesome post!







(Dude the gospel service sounds way better than the partay
















I will admit that I gave up on belly dance... I couldn't convince any of my friends to try it with me, and I am too chickensh!t to do it all by myself (I really have two left feet and immobile hips, and I would feel like a freak if I didn't know anyone in the class). That, and I'm planning on doing master gardener coursework this fall, which will suck up all my free time.







:, but I think MG may be a better fit than BD. I'm just not as out there, as oh, say... Elsanne.














:









It's been pretty HOT here, which I refuse to complain about after last winter's super-snowy winter. Some church friends passed an awesome wading pool onto us (their grandkids are too old for it now)... it totally rocks compared to our ho-hum little one (it's bigger, it's inflatable). I kind of foresee an afternoon of the kids splashing while I weed, deadhead, water, compost, and occasionally pop myself into the pool.









I have to share this weirdness: I put some of the worm castings from our tiny worm bin onto some of my plants. I have a little potted petunia on the window sill above the sink in the kitchen. There are 2 very small bright *YELLOW* mushrooms growing up out of the pot now. What were those worms smoking?


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

'scribin'


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

questions for ya'll:

does anyone else's 3yo have an obsession with CHANGE and strewing it about the house? all over the floors and everywhere? i'm starting to hate change (otherwise known as 'poins') he gets it out of my wallet when i'mnot looking and then dh leaves it everywhere that he lies down and it falls out of his pockets







: i want the change fairy to take it all away

and is spitting up out of the nostrils normal or should i worry? isaac never did that. (isaac hardly spit up at all). ebin is *really* spitty-uppy. like projectile spitty uppy. and i don't know at what point to worry

claudia - i haven't heard your message yet. if it is on our main phone i am verrry lazy about listening to messages on our answering machine because they are 90% telemarketer hangups....sorry! i'm totally up for a visit and would love to do it a day isaac is home (M, T, F?)

kk - that sounds much like our day yesterday. both boys actually napped at the same time







and i pulled weeds, planted some flowers and spruced up my pots on my front steps. it was all VERY satisfying. and then we filled up the kiddie pool and just hung out in the backyard. a lovely summer day!! we also set up our new tent for a trial run and isaac wanted to sleep out there. i considered it but just couldn't cope when ebin got really fussy.

renae - i wish *i* was going to hawaii this month


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yo mmf!







nak again while i wait for breakfast. oh how i love weekends. sleeping in, breakfast made for me, and not just cereal in a bowl but pancakes or eggs or something yummy and warm. and yesterday there was coffee and i didn't have to mak it! woohoo!

jstar: friday sounds good! i'll call you again.

baby still hates the ak of nak... grrrr... i can read i just can't type.

~c


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Happy July Mamas!

Welcome back Danile! and congrats on the new baby on the way!

Not much to add today, just wanted to give a shout out to my peeps!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

why does it always crack me up to hear sherri type "shout out to my peeps!???!!!?????







:














:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

erm, probably because I'm the least likely to say that IRL. Right heath?







You crack me up for calling me on my lame-white-girl-ness.









Jess, I meant to address your question earlier. I wouldn't worry too much 'bout the spitup unless it seems to really bother ebin, like if he fusses alot prior to or after. Or if it seems as if he isn't gaining. Coming out the nose, though? Once or twice I would just watch it but if it happens more than that, I dunno, I'd probably put a call in just in case.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri--







totally not you!! I'm getting a little







about not getting to see you and your girlies at the beach this year!

Jess--sounds a little refluxy to me. And the out the nose stuff raises a little flag, but perhaps that's just because of my girls' history and concerns about palate etc. that we had w/ C. Do you have a check up coming up for him? If he's gaining/peeing/pooing fine and doesn't seem pained that's a good thing. C was a huge super dooper spitter for the longest time before (well even after too) I figured out my oversupply issues. She did a lot more of the projectile spitting from me overfeeding her. We did eventually treat her reflux at 18mos, but it was more of a laundry/carpet cleaning problem before then.

Isaac would have loved family night at our local pool. One of the activities involved scattering fistfulls of coins in the shallow end. Sounds tres annoying!

Renae---you keep making me want to go to one of your service's with you! We have some pretty interesting lay-led services coming up. May do a late August/early September or late September if I'm not too huge solo trip to CT/RI!! with the girlies. We will get together if that's the case! Hope the party was well at least offering some good food or beverage!









Lovely weather here today!! (sorry it's so hot there KK!) The MG sounds like fun!!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Sherri--







totally not you!! I'm getting a little







about not getting to see you and your girlies at the beach this year!

!

Me too.







I'm still kicking around the idea of coming up myself, but not sure. The girls have swimming lessons the first two weeks of August, so date-wise it may not happen.







remind me again when you'll be there?


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! Welcome back, Danile!

Today: hot day, three year old's birthday party. we'll see how it goes.

not much to say!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Emmalola, let us know how the partay goes!

Wait a minute, kk, I'm out there? Ah-HA! Now, everything makes sense all of the sudden!
















Danile, thanks for loving the name Amara, that makes me feel goooood. Especially because both girls boast that name (yes, we are that un-creative). Seriously! Sol's middle name is Amara, and Amara's middle name is Tiel. pronounced, like, Tea-ELLE.

Sherri, shouting out to us peeps, I suddenly feel small, yellow, fluffy and distinctly avian.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, you know you love it; TWO posts from me in ONE DAY, baby!
















Good to be back.









About the spitting-up-through-the-nose thing; Rowan used to do that when he was a teensy baby (which feels like 100 YEARS ago!) and when I asked my Dr. about it, he told me not to worry, as long as, like Sherri said, there isn't major fussing before or after. Rowan would just like, spit up, and it would sometimes come out of his nose. No big deal, from what I remember. BUT, if you feel the need to ask the ped., of COURSE I say go for it!









Well, when DH mentioned to Rowan that he was going to take him to church, Rowan freaked the







out and cried for 15 min...until I told him that he could come with me to the birthday party instead, and he started to say no to that but then I said "look, church or the birthday party, those are the choices!" so he chose the birthday party. So DH said "well then, I guess I'm coming too" So we ALL went to the bday party!







Rowan refused to leave DH's arms for maybe 5 min., and then all was well. I have NO IDEA what is up with the kid.








OH, and then after naptime, we went to the zoo (he had been asking to go since yesterday), and we ran into the ladies who run the child care at our church! Dude, get this: Rowan took one look at them and went RUNNING in the OTHER DIRECTION.







: What the he!!???
When we caught up with him and passed them again (after I talked with them a bit about what was going on) one of them (the daughter-it's a mother-daughter who watch the kids) patted Rowan on the back as she passed and said goodbye...and Rowan SCREAMED and wailed and dude, I have NO IDEA what is going on!!

I have absolutely NO thought that anything could have "happened" at the child care; the women seem to ADORE Rowan and the other kids, and they all seem to adore them...except Rowan. The daughter was away for about 10 weeks when she had her own DS, and the extreme fear started when she got back. But mamas, it's EXTREME. I dunno what the heck to do about it. *sigh*

Oh yeah, the birthday party. It was actually kind of nice. I mean, I barely talked to raisin-mama and Rowan avoided her beastly DD1, so maybe that had something to do with it. It was SOOOOO ritzy, with little mini-frittatas and mimosas and bloody marys and bagels, lox, herring in cream sauce (







) and yeah...cr-azee. I felt out of my league but whatever.

Oh, KK, Master Gardener sounds so totally rad.







I get really shy about attending classes alone where I don't know anyone, too. Which is why I really want to find a bellydance class with my friend M! Hopefully we'll find something soon.

Okay, I am off to eat some frozen soy coconutty stuff.







Or maybe that Hershey bar with almonds I have sitting on the counter. Oh yeah. Maybe both!









Have a good night, mamas!

p.s. OH YEAH! My wings are FINISHED!!! I will post pics on the YG soon.







I love them SO freakin' much!









p.s. cross-posting with Elsanne, baby! I love peeps (real baby peepy chicks and the yellow sugared ones that i can't eat anymore because of the gelatin. Oh well). That is all.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

just subscribing for now...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Checking in for the first time in what feels like months! Summer schedules with the three little ones







: and my computer started freezing up all the time, (they call it 'panicking' which I LOVE) so it went on a weeklong vacation, during which the logic board was replaced. I finally got it back and ... it's still doing it. Trés frustrating.

Yay for Renae's return







It sounds like Rowan is just resisting transitions? Allison has recently started fussing at dropoff for day camp - if I drop her off, she cries for Daddy and if he drops her off she cries for me. Once we get her out of the car, she's fine. I think it's a little easier for her because she has Caitlyn to follow, but I remember this age being really difficult for Caitlyn, with regard to transitions. I was banging my head against the wall trying to figure out how to make it easier for her. Egads I am rambling. Here's a







which is what I was trying to convey in the first place.

KK nice avatar







and you can hag me anytime.

jstar we don't have a 'poin' obsession but that is frightfully cute (and irritating, I'm sure). What we do have is a need to discuss at length every single happening of the day. "Mommy, are you take a shower? Mommy, are you in the shower? Mommy, are you wet? Mommy, are you done? Mommy, are you getting out? Mommy, did you take a shower?" And on and on and on... my new line, when she asks me WHY just about anything, is "Just so we'd have something to talk about" which at least makes me laugh instead of want to strangle her.

Ethan did a little nose-spitting when he was tiny, but it was just a couple of times. I'd probably have gotten it checked out if it were frequent, or if it seemed to bother him.

I'd say more but I'm having the nak trouble too, so I leave you with a peep peep here and a peep peep there...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I need my logic board replaced.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I need my logic board replaced.









:





















:

(i really wanted evil kah-kah-kah-kah laughing guy, but i'm too lazy to open the smilie window to find him and i don't know the smilie code.)

~claudia


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

laughup

That one TC? I did that for my peeps y'know!







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

stop with the peeps! I'm imagining a big mmf! gathering as a bunch of marshmallowy mamas!









E worse, not better from the weekend puke bug or whatever it is. Dr's office being annoying and making me wait for a nurse to call back and "triage" before we can get an appt.







: I'm thinking uti or just another viral buggy. poor babe. C good so far, but knowing our luck she'll be down by the end of the week.








:

logic board? Can I get one of those for DH??


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just posting to say it's uh... rather warm here. We're definitely doing the Spanish thing--it's siesta time for the kiddos, and they're staying up about an hour later than they do during the "school year".


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

it is easy for me to read and hard for me to post since i can't nak yet.

claudia - friday works great









juice - the running discussion sounds funny









the spitup thing. it has only come out of the nose once which was pretty alarming. but i was wondering about reflux too. i'm not sure how you tell reflux from just overfull belly pains. i have a serious oversupply problem. he doesn't really feed all that often and then if he does drain a boob it is guaranteed spitup time. if he doesn't nurse that much (or if i cut him off) then i have sore boobies. i'm trying to figure out what the best approach is. isaac just drank and drank and drank and well....weighted a million pounds and was a big blob. ebin is growing and gaining but he gets really fussy if he's overfed (in hindsight isaac was super fussy...he just wasn't a spitter-upper so i dont' think i realized i was probably overfeeding him). i have been only feeding one boob at a time but then it ends up being 4 or 5 hours until the other boob gets drained and it is massively PAINFUL. so now i'm just trying to get him to take the top off each boob so neither of them hurts and trying to cut him off at some point where he gets fed but before he's comfort sucking. i'm also trying to keep him upright more for a long time after feedings.

my mom got to see the craziness that is isaac after 9pm last night. and we talked about it and she thinks his change from 5 days a week to 2 days a week at school is probably as big of a 'transition' problem for him as getting a baby brother. and i think she's right. it is like all our routines are shot around here







the daycare director said i should wait a month to change to 2 days and i didn't listen to her. and now i think...'oh maybe she knows a thing or 2 about kids!' duh *slaps forehead*

renae - that's wierd about the church ladies. can you go in and spend time with him in the kid area and see if he can get comfortable again?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

jstar--it took about a week of putting up w/ super sore boobs for my oversupply to calm down. we also instituted a pacifier/pinky sucking for comfort sucking until it calmed down and she gave that up at 4mos and things were much better by then.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i've been doing the pinkie sucking once i pull him off. i just started that maybe a week ago. and i'm trying the binkie but he is not really into it. he'll suck on it for about 10 seconds and let it drop. doug can get him to take it for a little while. so hopefully the boobs will get the message!!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Speaking of sore boobies: one of the cracks/bites/sore spots on one of my nipples (from L teething) had a little pus in it yesterday... EEK!! I am semi-freaked out and trying extra hard to get them to heal (I have two spots/nipple). Lots of Mama airing the boobies.

Jess, T was a bit of a nut in his transition to brother, too. How's Isaac napping? I don't know if this applies to Isaac, but if T had a crappy nap at that stage, the rest of the day was basically shot. After we had Z (and after we got a clue or 2), we realized that T's routine was THE MOST IMPORTANT THING in the whole world. (He's *still* a creature of habit.) Once we got back into his groove, things settled down a little bit.

Speaking of T, he had his WCC today. Dudes--he's 50 lbs! How could I have produced a person who weighs 50 lbs and who is going to be a first grader? (He was also 49", I believe.) I am a-ged.

The peeps thing *is* kind of funny (both Sherri saying it and the marshmallow vision).

Juice, what's *your* summer schedule with 3 little ones? Mine is just go, go, go (hey, one for each!).

Is it only a month till we get the next baby (Jacquie)? When can we start stalking you?

I hope the kids went easy on the mimosas and bloody marys.







Maybe it's just me, but one of my pet peeves is kid b-day parties which are really for adults. (Ie, Prude KK says: No alcohol at children's b-day parties!)

I'll admit that part of the reason I don't want to go to a BD class without a friend is that I'm a little scared... the last time I tried a dance class, it was not long after my brother died. I don't know what it was about the class (I think it just reminded me of my brother, who really liked to dance), but I totally and completely fell apart (and my friend saved me). It's been several years, but part of me is afraid of something like that happening again... (Renae, I wouldn't feel shy about MG, though, because that's me, in my element, whereas dancing is me in my bro's element.) Wanna see the wings!!

Oh yeah--Renae, we went through this crazy thing in our old church with T and the childcare where he wouldn't set foot down the RE hallway after a Sunday where he had cried a lot. (But she was a mean lady and they fired her because they finally figured that out.) Could you or your dh go with him some Sunday and try to make him feel at ease?

I'm supah sweaty because I just spent 2 hrs staining the playset. (I have little random brown spots, too... hmmm... maybe I'll use it as an instant tanner.) I feel productive enough to watch Curb Your Enthusiasm with dh and eat leftover pineapple upside-down cake.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

It's way too late to be cracking up laughing, so ya'll are responsible if my family wakes up! Gotta get this post in before W wakes up for his every other hour nursing (where did my good sleeper go???)

On the bright side, I've figured out W's reflux/ fussy tummy thing. It's milk related. (Hooray for something easy!). I can eat cheese and yogurt and butter, I just can't drink straight milk (oh, silly jokes are going through my mind, but too tired to put one together) or eat ice cream. The other day I forgot that a steamer was made of mostly milk (duh!) and ordered one, and W broke out in a rash and was fussy all afternoon. Did I mention that W's weight/height are doing great? Hooray for W!

Jstar- W had the through- the- nose thing, but not all the time. It did bug him. He outgrew it.

Renae- I'm totally with you on the crazy preschooler behavior. Suddenly, anyone the least bit unfamiliar is "scary." We had to stand on the corner for _10 minutes_ today because he refused to walk past this lady on the sidewalk. Not until the bus came and took her away would he continue on to the park. I could have picked him up, but it's kinda hard with a baby and a diaper bag. On the way home, he refused to leave the park because a mama and her little baby were too close to the path. I gave up and picked him up. Don't even get me going about our "scary" neighbor or the "scary" repair guy.

ok, as much fun as it is to hang out with all of you, I SERIOUSLY need to go to bed. Nighty night!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice to know that my kiddo isn't the only one having anxiety. Haha.
I sometimes worry that Rowan will be MORE anxious than most kids because, ahem, his mama is a pretty high-strung freakzoid.














:









KK, I totally get you about the dance class







And how the MG thing is WAY more your element and therefore something you're totally comfortable doing! I mean, heck, dancing is my element but I'd still prefer to go WITH someone to a class rather than on my own!

Peeeeps! Don't you all know my obsession with peeps (the little marshmallow ones)? I guess it goes with chickens, roosters, etc., I love me some farm fowl!







There are roosters all over my kitchen. I'm drinking my coffee out of a mug with a rooster painted on it. When I was at the tattoo shop Saturday there was a girl with a rooster tattooed on her foot and I gushed about it to her for a while.







I do love roosters.
And Rowan has a couple baby chick stuffed toys...one of which was totally mine, and I had it before he was even born!







: I'm a dork indeed.
I'm just sad I can't eat the Peeps anymore...gelatin.
My friend and I put Peeps into the microwave way back when just to see 'em puff up.








Yeah. It's how I roll.









ANYWAY! Church stuff...well, last time I tried even sitting in the kids' room with him, he wailed the WHOLE TIME. We kinda figured it was a reaction to the daughter half of the group, who went away for a while to have a baby. So even if she's in the same room (or space--remember, this happened outside at the zoo) he FREAKS OUT.
We're not sure what to do, other than having one of us stay home from church and the other go, or skipping church altogether unless we HAVE to be there. *sigh* I hate it but I'm at a loss...I actually have a church meeting tonight (worship committee) and I may talk to someone there tonight, just to get it off my chest and let them know that we're not skipping church because we WANT to!







We'll see.

It's actually gorgeous today, no humidity, lots of sun...so we're going to our big park today, which Rowan calls the "Potato-head park", because of the BIG Mr. Potato Head statue that greets you when you get there (funny, he's not scared of THAT!







) Hasbro, the big toy company, is based here in RI so this whole park has reminders of who ownz it.







There's a Candyland trail and Mr Potato Head, and maybe a couple other things.

But right now Rowan is still in his pajamas and I am still futzing around on the computer, eating breakfast and drinking coffee. I need this hour, man. I even let Rowan watch obscene amounts of Blue's Clues so I can get that hour.







:
It's gotten to the point that I am actually a bigger Joe fan than Steve!







Who knew? Dh says he wants to bust out all his old tapes of the Smurfs (OMG! Remember that show???) because he figures it can't get much worse than Blue or Dragon Tales, and Rowan plays with all DH's old Smurf figurines anyway. He's probably right.

OMG, oops, am I discussing TV on MDC?? Be still my beating...ah heck, I really don't care.







Bring it.









In more MDC-friendly stuff, we're looking into Enki Education. When I can find a link I will share it. Wait:
http://www.enkieducation.org/

There we go. I'm still barely familiar with it but I went to a meeting about starting a school here a few weeks ago and a good friend of mine is getting more brainstorming meetings together so I am working towards it. We'll see how it works out. I kinda feel like I've hardly done ANYTHING "educational" with my kid in AGES...but then again, it's summer and hey, he learns through play, yes? Yes.

I will end this novel now. You know, you all might have been better off when I was posting less, because now I'm making it hard to keep up!
















Have a great day, mamas!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

You ARE making it hard to keep up Renae but I wouldn't have it any other way.

Doing a drive-by post here because girls need me and coffee's kickin in!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

fiddle: it was nice to talk with you yesterday! and







on your yg post from last night about the family drama and your peace with it.

renae: enki... hmmm... i know nothing about it, other than i think there is a school locally that teaches in that style. i need me the morning hour, too, complete with both boys watching dragon tales and clifford, but big, big world is "scary" so we can't watch that anymore... ay yi yi...

kk: that is so interesting about the dancing and the crying breakdown. i'm inclined to say go with it and let your body do some healing, but i would totally be anxious about it. have you ever thought about craniosacral therapy for yourself? that might help you resolve some of the stuff with your body remembering your brother's passing... there is a psychic and teacher named sonia choquette who i love who is all about letting the spirit move you through moving your body and making music with your voice and it really is amazing what the right rhythm and the right songs have helped me feel comfortable with feeling. that doesn't make any sense at all, probably...

sherri: shout out to my peeps!









need breakfast now...

~claudia


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

How's E doing today, Heather?

eta: For some reason I can't read your blog. All your posts/pics are waaaay over on the right side of my screen, and I can't scroll over to read them.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri---hmmm...maybe I'll have to undo the new layout?? E seems a lot better and more herself today so maybe it was just (another!) GI bug. Let's hope she doesn't keep w/ the pattern of getting one 1x a month--yucko!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I initially opened it with Firefox, and that's when I couldn't see it all. So then I went to Internet Explorer, and it was fine. So I'm guessing it is a setting somewhere on my computer or browser or sumthin. Anyhoo, glad to hear E is more normal today.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Just trying to get, and keep, my head above water right now. It's been a very busy around our place and I am running out of energy every evening looong before the day's tasks are done. I am just pleased that I am not slipping backward. We are pretty much keeping up with doing laundry, dishes, etc. Not so much with getting our luggage from last week unpacked or meals planned in advance. I am cutting us a lot of slack and looking forward to tomorrow when the fabulous families of our neighborhood are hosting a potluck and children's parade down the block. I am delighted to see the community we are a part of be so family-oriented and down-home. This is much more my thing than fireworks.

We have weaned, I guess. Eleanor was down to once a day at bedtime, but now has asked once or twice in the last two weeks and been easily, effortlessly, and even unintentionally distracted from it. Very gentle and gradual, if not strictly child-led weaning - so I am feeling less bittersweet and more sweet about it. And I am suddenly interested in sex again, so there is that to sweeten the deal. Who knew?

Eleanor is also pretty well potty trained too. It's been two steps forward and one step back, but she seems to be getting it and self-motivated about it. Most days are accident-free and we've made up a little song and dance of celebration whenever she successfully uses the potty. Pretty funny.

Twinkle, twinkle, little Jstar, how I wonder what you are: I over supply too - it totally sucks and really is too much of a good thing. A lot of breastfeeding professionals really do not have good resources and assistance. Hopefully time will help&#8230;







s.

KK- Go, Master Gardening! This totally fits my vision of you (you make me want to come work in your garden it sounds so full of life). I am sure the dance goddess, Elsanne, would agree that it makes total sense that you would connect with your feelings about your brother during the dance class. Our bodies are so amazingly rich.

Fiddlefriend: I just wanted to let you know that I feel super strong warm fuzzies whenever you talk about W because he's so close in age to my Annabel. I hope he gets back to sleeping so well.

Renae - About your son's strong feelings about the church daughter lady - Something horrible may not have happened, but your son is still having real feelings (as irrational and over-the-top they may be). I know you are not being dismissive, that you treat his feelings like they matter and that you respect him (duh!), so it is hard to know what to do especially because your church is so important to your family's spiritual health. Can you ask him why he is afraid at a time when he is calm? What does he say about it? What do the women at the church think about it or have to say about it?

I should get back to work. Happy fourth to all!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

So nice to see you, Lisa. With all your activity, please remember to be gentle with yourself!

Our car was broken into last week and I'm still waiting to get a replacement cell phone charger from UPS. Supposed to come today and I'm starting to get restless. All my phone information, addresses, and calendar are on that phone, and without my brain I'm pretty helpless.

The playset arrived yesterday and my dad and his girlfriend are outside right now assembling it. It's pretty intense to see that thing go up. I know we're going to need to stain it and sand it and do all sorts of extra things, but at least we finally have the thing in our back yard. It's HUGE! The lentil is going to be so excited when he comes home, even though it's not completely assembled yet.

I had oversupply also. It sucked (yuk yuk), but once I figured out that my body would provide enough if I just offered one boob every few hours (still nursing every hour, of course, just on the same boob), things evened out. My friend didn't have oversupply with her first and had oversupply with the second. Boobs are wierd, you know?

Had an interesting conversation with my dad about getting my brother into recovery. Brother spent last weekend in jail, naked and on suicide watch after a little drunk in public episode. The guy just doesn't seem to get the message that alcoholism is slowly killing him. It's bad. What's worse is feeling totally helpless.

Oh, the heat. I don't even want to use my computer because it's making my hands sweat. I need to buy another fan. Where did the day go???! Ack!

Happy 4th, all! We're hoping to go to a party, if my charger comes in time so I can look up the address.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

kk--a note on falling apart in dance class--the dance therapist in me says, omg, this woman needs to go to a dance class and just move and cry simultaneously, not stopping the movement ever, even if it's rolling and heaving on the floor. So, for that, definitely not a bellydance class. You live in crunchatron city so my guess is that you have an Authentic Movement circle somewhere. Look into it, it sounds like your body could use it. I absolutely dig that aspect of our amazing bodies, how we have trauma tucked away in cells all over the place, and when allowed to move through things we cry, laugh, giggle, grunt, sigh spontaneously.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Here 'tis, m'dear:

The Center for the Study of Authentic Movement, Boulder, CO
E-mail: [email protected]

See what they're doing, when!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi peeps...I know I'm totally late on that one. But I had to join in. See, I HAVE been reading.

Lisa, it was good to read your update. It sounds like you are trying to be very patient and gentle with yourself, so keep that up.

heather, I'm glad E is feeling better!

Yes, I'm the next baby bearer among us. Had my 35-week visit yesterday and all is quite well. My BP is good, weight is good, baby is definitely head down and quite low. Official due date is Aug. 5. My mom won't be arriving until Aug. 3, and she's G's official care provider. Even though it's a home birth, I still want to make sure he's got someone he'll be happy with, so while I can't wait on my mom arriving to go into labor, I really would like her to be here! We do have a backup in mind, though.

Well, I'm guessing KK's theory about either the age of 2 or 3 being difficult is proving true for us. Over the last month, G has changed. He's tantruming more, pushing boundaries, yet being more clingy, etc. He was doing well with soccer the last couple weeks, but today he had a meltdown and didn't want to participate in any of the group activities. He kept saying he missed me a little and wanted to come sit with me. DH and I traded off trying to get him involved in the group, and he did it for a bit. But, he spent some time crying in the arms of the teenaged soccer coaches, too. It was a tough morning. He is also scared of random strangers. He doesn't want to try anything new, it's been frustrating. And, my patience is wearing thin with the heat and my pregnancy.

blah, blah. Thanks for letting me vent. Just wanted to commiserate with some of you re: behavior issues. I hate to even think about what's going to happen with the baby arrives...

KK-I need your gardening expertise here in New Castle. We inherited some great raised beds, but I just can't keep up with the weeds. I need like a gardening 101 class or something, forget master gardener!

Yes, it's so hot here. It's been upper 90s and hot (no a/c). I've been taking 2 showers a day and I don't even do much outside!

DH's birthday is tomorrow, and I'll post the link to the video we made over on the YG. We showed it to him tonight and he loved it, so that made me feel good. We might do fireworks, but G has never been so I'm not sure if he'll love it or be freaked out by it. And, all the fireworks displays don't start until 9 or 9:30 which is way past his bedtime in our house....though one night a week or so is fine. We'll decide tomorrow.

I guess that's it for now. My love to all


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I keep reading and loving all you mamas and your stories.. but my life seems so boring. I can always gush about my kids- but who wants to hear that everyday besides the grandparents?







So just...








:


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
kk--a note on falling apart in dance class--the dance therapist in me says, omg, this woman needs to go to a dance class and just move and cry simultaneously, not stopping the movement ever, even if it's rolling and heaving on the floor. So, for that, definitely not a bellydance class. You live in crunchatron city so my guess is that you have an Authentic Movement circle somewhere. Look into it, it sounds like your body could use it. I absolutely dig that aspect of our amazing bodies, how we have trauma tucked away in cells all over the place, and when allowed to move through things we cry, laugh, giggle, grunt, sigh spontaneously.

Gah, you women are just so freakin' WISE!







Seriously. Wow.
I had a rough day. My best friend is now in a psych ward, there wasn't any big drama to put her there, but there were a bunch of things leading up to it. *sigh* I spent the whole d*mn day in the ER (DH was thankfully able to take part of a sick day to come home and be with Rowan)...I am essentially L's next of kin, so I was there till she got admitted. Ugh.
I'm totally wrecked, and I am going to bed.








Nice to see you, Lisa, btw! Thanks for your thoughts. You're right, we of course honor Rowan's thoughts and feelings in this, which is why we have hardly brought him to church since he started freaking out, and we have tried talking to him when he's calm, and he basically just says "it means I don't want to go to church"







It doesn't help us! Hahaha.
But anyway, we're taking it as it comes.

Now, bed.







Goodnight, o wise mamas!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
kk--a note on falling apart in dance class--the dance therapist in me says, omg, this woman needs to go to a dance class and just move and cry simultaneously, not stopping the movement ever, even if it's rolling and heaving on the floor. So, for that, definitely not a bellydance class. You live in crunchatron city so my guess is that you have an Authentic Movement circle somewhere. Look into it, it sounds like your body could use it. I absolutely dig that aspect of our amazing bodies, how we have trauma tucked away in cells all over the place, and when allowed to move through things we cry, laugh, giggle, grunt, sigh spontaneously.

you would love, love, LOVE sonia choquette, els.

renae: i know you took a much needed break from mdc recently, but i just want to say that i am so glad that you are back to posting and back with a vengeance (to post, i mean -- not a mean spirit)

ducette: you mean the stories of my 3 year old and his fear of going into other people's houses and walking through crowds and water fountains and his pattern of entirely disrobing each time he wants to use the potty? or some exciting stories of me creating an entire meal from scratch each day, after cleaning my whole house and my car (even under the carseats), scooping the kitty litter each day and still having time to take a private bath and read a book? oh wait, that's some frickin' dream sequence in a stepford wives movie...







:

~claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I am back to reading the MMF every night, if not posting every night, and i gotta say, you ladies are good for my mental health. It's much better to savor you in small doses than do an hour long catch-up reading. Though I don't always comment, I appreciate all that you share about what is going on in your lives, whether joyful or sorowful or just plain aggravating (preschoolers!).























Nighty night!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

E was better yesterday, but now dipes are funny again in a not very funny kind of way. blah.

reading along, but not much to add. See, ducette, you can just drop in, talk poop, and leave ....


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Haha! You can totally just drop in and talk poop and leave!
Rowan just said, "I want ALL the balls!"








(he was talking about those chimey harmony balls, which are found in hippie stores worldwide, that DH and I have an abundance of, somehow)

Anyway, just a short note because darn it, I am gonna keep up this time!







My friend M is coming to watch Rowan for our swap, and DH and I are going to see the Die Hard movie, and do some much-needed shopping.







I am excited.

Have a great day, mama-jamas!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Renae saying she's going to see the Die Hard movie is almost as funny as Sherri giving a shout out to her peeps!







:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

*Me doing my preggo dance*

Woohoo oh yeah woohoo! It's gonna be 90 out today here! Time to get some sun on my preggo self!

Plus even though Dom's experienced Fourth of July before... he's finally UNDERSTANDING holidays.. and it makes it seem to me like it's the first time all over again! Can't wait to share it with him!







:























Happy Fourth Everyone!

Okay.. it's not poop.. but I thought I'd drop in and say it. LOL.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Renae saying she's going to see the Die Hard movie is almost as funny as Sherri giving a shout out to her peeps!







:

















:

Enjoy your day, Ducette!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

peep peep!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Ever have one of those days where you just feel like a parenting failure all around? Blech. Too traumatic to even talk about. But it's only 3:13 - still enough time to salvage the day, right?


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Hang in there, Miss Juice. You get a prize for just showing up, so don't sweat the bad days. Tomorrow is another day.









We had aa busy morning- took the lentil to the annual pancake breakfast, he got to watch me play my music with the concert band, then we rendevoused with friends for a little while and enjoyed the crowds. Well, I enjoyed the crowds- sweets hates them. Oh well! by the end it was hot and we were all







: so it was time to come home and sleeeeeeeep.

I'm at the point in the pregnancy where I just want to sleep and sit all day. Time to go back to the gym, methinks. swimming is good!

peep!

Ducette, poop is good. It's when there is no poop that we start to worry!

Ooooh- neighbors are blowing off firecrackers. very exciting!

renae- I bet the lentil would love those chimey balls. must seek some out!

I'm off to poop!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Juice, to answer your question: yes. How is it going now?


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Ooooooookkkkkaaayyyy!!! All the mofo's setting off fireworks in what feels like OUR BACKYARD....!!!







: They have to stop now. Grr.

Oh, I left the movie theatre with a lower IQ than when I went in. THAT'S how lame the movie was.









But hey, time with DH is always yay.







Rowan also had so much fun with his friend L., and MY friend M (L's mama) was so awesome to watch the kiddos a little longer than usual so we could see the vapid movie.









DH cut his hair!!!! It looks cute but the longer part on top needs to be longer and straightened and the buzzed part needs to be more buzzed. Haha. I bought him a straightening iron this evening.









Yeeeeahhh...not much else to say. I am powering through a UTI at the moment.







It hurts to pee. Yes, I'm drinking lots (right now it's 100% pomegranate/grape/apple juice (the only option other than the cranjuice "cocktails" that were like 10% juice at the store I went to) and yes I'm taking cranberry pills...any other thoughts? Right now I am somewhat comfortable...thanks to the pills that make the pee orange. I don't think I will need abx for this. Thank GOODNESS. It just sux, is all.

Okay, off to try to organize some of the closet and maybe write in my journal...hope everyone's having a good holiday.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

No fireworks here!! Nyah nyah nyah!!! We only have fireworks--oh wait--as I wrote that, one went off, how funny--
We only have fireworks every OTHER day of the year. Yeah, there's some more. Whatevah.

There are something like 260 holidays per year celebrated here in San Miguel. No, I am not kidding.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I have GOT to get out of the habit of staying up till midnight and getting up at 6 am (oh, and 2 am, and 3 am, and 4 am, and...)

But ooooh am I loving the habit of the May Mamas again.

Renae- throw some Vit C powder in that coctail. Or maybe, skip the juice altogether, cut out sugar of any kind (just for a few days- I AM realistic- tee hee) and power up on your raw garlic. I made guacamole with 1 avacado and 3 big cloves of raw garlic. Wowee it was strong, but last time it did the trick. And keep doin the cranberry pills- that unsweetened cranberry juice is definitely an aquired taste!!!

Nighty night.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Aww see, I knew I could count on someone to help me out! NO SUGAR?!?!







:







I think I can handle that.
When I finish this bottle of juice I will move on to other things. Vitamin C powder? Can I take the 500mg tabs I have instead? I also have some of that Emergen-C stuff...
I will buy myself an avocado today too...super-garlicky guac sounds awesome, actually.
THANK you, fiddle!









I think I'm getting through this okay...tell me I don't need to see a doc! I saw the new Michael Moore movie Sicko last weekend and THEN on top of it, had to take my best friend to the ER two days later. AND on top of that, I still haven't talked toa real live person from Rowan's pediatrician's office to make a 3-year checkup appt! WTF?







Grr.

So I am not that fond of the whole med drama right now.







:

Rowan slept through the fireworks last night...dude, he slept from 8-7:30! WHOAH! I think it's a new record. He had a big ol day yesterday. I think it helped.

I have a million things to do today (get a birthday present for my friend's DD who is having a party Saturday, go to my best friend's apt to check on her cats, plan an intervention...anyone know how to do an intervention? *sigh*, and oh hey, I gotta pee again.







)

So I hope you all have a great day!









(You love that I'm back, you know it!














I missed you guys)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

way too late to sleep for both little ones here, and way too early to get up out of bed for everyone. *yawn* mmm... coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

renae: talk to els about that intervention thang.

another hot day here -- above 90 yesterday and will be again today. crazy portland weather.

okay, neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed breakfast and coffee now.

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

The good news is that C seems to be just fine now, but.... I had to call 911 to take her to the hospital by ambulance this morning after she took a really strange fall off the couch and landed on her head. Had what appeared to me to be a brief seizure, but ER was only helpful in determining that nothing was broken. Waiting for the ped's office to call back to follow up.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just popping in to say hi!!!! I have more to say, but the day is going to be a crazy one. More later. I have to tell y'all about being stuck in a hail storm (yes outside) yesterday.







:







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

heather: yipes, hope you get a call ack from the ped soon. healing vibes to C...









kk: hail storm outside sounds ouch...

~c


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

UTI Cure handed down to me by my kick ass, renegade midwife: keep drinking the cran (32 oz a day), you can also sub blueberry for the cran, its not quite so gross tasting, mixing the two together helps too. Also, get some BULK Uva Ursi (has to be bulk) and steep a handful of it in a small pitcher, 32 oz and drink one batch of that throughout each day. AND (yes, there's more) some Bee Propolis capsules, take *9* (yes 9) per day, three capsules at a time, three times a day. Don't take them too close to bed time because they can kinda amp you up for a hour or two.

I know it's a lot and takes dedication, but it will most likely knock that infection out. The only time it has not worked for me is when I didn't follow the regimen properly. Follow properly, I've knocked out 4 or 5 infections this way.

Hope it works for you, Renae!

Heather! I hope C is okay! My goodness.... sounds scary. Please update as you know more. I'll be thinking of you guys today.

We are all recovering from the holiday today. We usually have a HUGE party on the 4th of July, but this year, we skipped it in lieu of a small bbq and swimming party. Just us, my parents, my aunt and one other family of 3. Perfect amount of people! I didn't once feel stressed and never felt like I was "entertaining". John bbq'd (he is famous around here for his bbq), my mom made potato salad, I threw together a veggie tray and some chips/dip and it was so easy and everyone had fun. In addition to the swimming pool, we also set up a kiddie pool on the deck so the kids could splash around even if none of us adults wanted to be in the water. No fireworks for us. Although our town has the most awesome fireworks (they are literally right over your head in a little field) and I'm really looking forward to the kids being old enough to go.

Hope everyone had a nice holiday. Back to the grind.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

heather, I hope it turns out to be nothing serious.







Tough week for you!

KK-we could use some storms over here....not the hail really, but the rain. Hope all's okay.

Renae-so jealous you got to see a movie! Even if a mind-numbing one! We plan to take G to see Ratatouille on dh's next day off. And, if my mom arrives before the new babe does, we've already requested a date night that will SO involve a movie. I'm glad you had fun (and Rowan, too!) Sorry about the UTI, but fiddle gave you great advice. Lots of water, too, but I'm sure you know that.

Bad sleeping night...it was soooo hot and I think that's why G couldn't sleep well (it kept me from sleeping well and my bedroom is in the cooler downstairs). He woke up every few hours crying for one of us. DH eventually brought him to our bed to sleep at around 5:30 a.m. It worked for an hour and then he was kicking and whining and awful. So, a not-so-good sleep night for all involved.

I'm thinking about a window air conditioner...I always said you don't need a/c if you live in Colorado since there's only about 3 weeks each year that it gets really hot. But, we've already had those 3 weeks and it's only July. And, I'm uncomfortably pregnant right now. But, we really don't have the money for an a/c unit...G's room is upstairs and really needs it more, but he doesn't know yet to complain about the heat! Of course, it does affect his sleeping, as we experienced last night. I dunno...

Major work done yesterday on the office/baby changing room. It's got no boxes in it for the first time in over 2 months (just don't look in the closets). I have things to file and organize still (office stuff) but it's so much better. We have configured a portable kitchen island that we can't use in this house as a changing table since G's broke in our move. I think it will work okay for a while at least. I folded all the little onesies and tiny 0-3 month clothes and got the infant diapers out. Just need to order snappis. It will be fun to put things on this baby that we didn't with G since I wasn't considering the Texas heat when registering for his infant clothes. There are many unisex things that never got worn and I think will work fine here, even in Colorado August heat.

I really do need to jump in the shower. We need to run to the hardware store and get nails...we ran out while trying to get all our pictures/art up. It is starting to look like we live here! Just in time...we're having a housewarming party on Saturday for the church folks (since they have a major investment in it). It's a good incentive to get things really unpacked.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

this is so annoying. So the nurse did finally call back and her verdict....she'll have the ped call me when she has a chance.







: I'm giving it another hour and then I'm just going to see if I can talk to the NP at the neuro's office.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Heather, I hope you get the answers you need soon.









or, if you're KK, :hag


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

We all know the MMF! are the best :hags around









Well after all the ped's office aggravation, we have a neuro/EEG appt on Monday afternoon....

Time for some starfall stories and a trip to the PO....


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Ugh, Heath, what a stressful morning! Has she been fine ever since?







to both of you.

When I was pg the first time (983 years ago) I was SO hot that summer, we did buy a window unit. Saved my sanity.








I banish the UTI.

We didn't even attempt to go see fireworks last night - it's just TOO LATE for three kiddos. Meltdown almost guaranteed. So we stayed in, and it wasn't too obnoxious as far as fireworks all night long.

Survived yesterday's mama drama, but not without scars. My 5yo was tantruming way out of control, so I took her to her room. I put her down and she writhed out of my grasp, fell sideways and hit her face on the bedframe. Got a HUGE bruise right next to her left eye. While it was a complete accident, I felt AWFUL. She had a bit of a black eye this morning and I still feel like a bit of a monster. Big old sigh.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Ugh, thanks for the many remedies! But when do I get to the Whole Foods for all these wild bulk hippie herbs, I ask you??? Hahaha.
I will though, soon. I think it's getting worse







So I will definitely be doign everything in my power to knock this out. Ugh. I don't want to have to take abx!! I did call my doc though, on DH's plea, just in case...and I found out that my super-cool doc moved!!! I don't have a super-cool doc anymore!







*sigh*
I decree that EVERYONE has to see Sicko. I think I may have to post a link over at the YG. We need to change our medical procedures, we really do. *sigh*

Anyway. Heather,







so many healing vibes and best wishes and I hope you hear from your ped. soon!

I have to make a decision about whether I am going to call my friend M and tell her I won't be up to watching her L. this evening. I feel like crap.







:

Hope everyone else is well. As you all may know, I say that AC's are a gift from whatever-is-on-high!







We have a few window units. Yep.

Later, gators, Rowan FINALLY woke from his nap.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

juice will appreciate this.... one of my other







: today was that our chiro is closed on Thursdays! I can't imagine that quite a few many things aren't outta whack after that fall!

it's now raining and pouring, not sure if the old man is snoring, but I could really use a nap. We have a great new babysitter named Diego!





















:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i keep starting a post and then am unable to type more than a few words before distraction impedes progress. argh!! fingers crossed for this post!

i







and a :hag for C! that sounds really scary. of course isaac would relish the ambulance ride and i just keep telling him i hope he doesn't get that ride he craves so. 'and then i get to go in an ambulance????'

and a







for juice too. dontcha hate it when things like that happen?

we just bought a portable air conditioner for our bedroom. it is pretty heavenly but you know...only cools one room. but that room has a big bed so i have been in there with the 2 boys. oh how i wish we had central AC for the 10 days a year on which it would be nice









our 4th was nice. we went to a friend's house and isaac played in their (doughboy) pool with their 3 wild kids. he even lit his first sparklers







 he's still kind of scared of the big ones and took lots of opportunities to come inside with the baby. he was up late but it was dh who pouted about going home 'early'. dork.







:

my mom is here and is a good calming influence for isaac. she's super routine oriented and i think has helped us to stop the screaming tantrum bedtime. she uses 'calm voice' sooo effectively







she convinced me to get him back in school 3 days a week instead of 2 so he does not spend every morning sleeping in and then sitting in front of the tv while i nurse. plus as he asked 'can we go to school now?' as i was getting ready to take him this morning and then ran off without saying goodbye once we got there, i realized he does really miss and enjoy it and that change has been as big as getting a brother. so phew on that one. plus she said she'd help pay the extra $$







yahoooty








my left boob seems to be getting the hint but righty is still clueless and big and painful. yesterday isaac was angry and i picked him up to carry him. he punched my right boob and it really took all my willpower not to cry and hurt him back. omg soooo painful.

ok must run to the yarn store and then get the big munchkin


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just popping in from my crazy day.

Wow, holy moly, Heather, we must have simu-posted. Glad everything is okay!

Renae, thinking of you, will write more later.

Jacquie, it sounds extra hot over there. I hope you get some relief soon (maybe by not being pg?)










The hail story is too long for here. I just posted it on my blog. Please note that before I let my kids get drenched and hailed on, I managed to accidently push Z face first into a stream.







: Oh yeah, it was a great day for *me*!







But T went on another hike today (with friends), so it didn't traumatize him too much, I guess.

What's for dinner? (And who's making it?


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

just popping in to give a big







to heather. please keep us posted on the neuro exam!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

heath: i'm not a medical professional, but i sometimes play one on the "ask claudia" show featuring special guests: all my friends. ha ha ha...

when she fell, did she lose consciousness at all? if no, did she vomit or did she lose her balance a lot more than usual? if no, the chances of her doing some serious damage are like 3 in 10,000ish, according the ER doc who saw us when marek took a middle of the forehead slip-dive into the corner of the square leg of our dining chair which almost instantly turned into a huge goose egg smack in the middle of his forehead.

if she did lose consciousness or did vomit or did act off and weird and losing balance and such, call your ped and tell him you are going back to the ER, preferably at a children's hospital.

i really, really, really hope it's nothing, though, and she is bouncing back to normal as we speak. well, as i type and she sleeps.

renae: oh your drama sounds so stressful, mama. sending you :hags and







s and some peace with a choice really, really soon.

i've been really nostalgic for my pregnancy last summer, especially because i think i notice everyone single pregnant woman everywhere i go and every tiny, little, very new baby. they are everywhere here, i tell ya! aaaaaggggghhhhhh!!!

probably should go wake bill from putting marek to sleep, where he himself has fallen asleep, too. going to sleep times have been sh*t the past couple of weeks. no routine, no sticking to normal times, nothing. and neither of the boys are coping well with that. stefan is resisting, resisting, resisting calming down and going to sleep in the evenings, and marek takes for-EVAH to FINALLY sleep, hence the reason bill always falls asleep in there.

see y'all tamari...

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Today is a "catch-up" day for us. Staying home, dinking in the wading pool, etc. (I also have my Pap this afternoon, at which I will confess to my ob that I'm not ready for the IUD, that yeah, we're still thinking about a 4th... she will be amused.







)

How's C doing today, Heath? I'll be thinking of you guys at the neuro, too. I'm sure everything's okay, but I'd be doing exactly what you're doing. Just to be sure. Was the Diego thing a joke? I didn't get it, if it was...

TC, I remember the scare over Marek (when he went splat). I suppose this sounds cheesy, but I think you had good advice for Heather. (And... maybe there's a 3rd out there for you?







)

Renae, just wanted to say again that I admire you and that I'm here with you. Oh yeah--I've done the uva ursi thing, too, and it works, but man, it tastes like carp.

Megan, thinking of you, too. So glad you had a good and *calmer* 4th. Your dh may not be into *this*, but your comment about his bbq made me remember a hole in the wall bbq place on Capitol Hill in Denver that had really good bbq tofu... (Point is: good bbq is GOOD.)

Jess, I think your mom and 3 days a week are totally







.

Juice, here's a :hag for the bruise. Even when you try to save them from themselves, things can go awry.

Jacquie, it seems like you guys are having it quite a bit hotter than we are. And normally, aren't you a bit cooler??? I hope the afternoon rains kick in really soon, so you have a cooler rest-of-the-pregnancy. I've been thinking all kinds of warm fuzzy baby thoughts your way (esp after seeing fresh pix of G as a newborn... so cute!).









And a shout out to the quieter peeps: Emmalola, Sherri, Nugget, Danile, MCSB, Lisa, Ferny. Did I forget anyone? It was purely intentional.









I still have all the chew cracks all over my nipples.







: I'm up to ~5 now. I need to do something beyond Lansinoh. Any suggestions? I was thinking of showing my ob and asking about those gel pad thingies.

I appreciated all the comments about dance/my bro's death. I might respond at greater length on the yg this weekend.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK--- well being out of the tv loop....go, diego, go is a show on noggin







: I don't think she had/has any concussion type issues, but we are going to the chiro after naps, because yeeeouch! that hurt my neck just watching her fall. Bigger concern is that more and more I think it might have been a seizure that caused the fall in the first place.

Ikea trip today for billy bookcase and meatballs for all....

still exhausted from yesterday's excitement...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Heath, my kids love Diego, so I'll join you in that little bag.
Did C ever have siezures before? (I came late to the party so I missed a lot of the preliminary stories, sorry...)

Ethan had a big fall like that a week or so ago. He was climbing on a table in my living room and fell off it backwards, hitting his head HARD on a nearby piano bench. It was a tough call for me at the time - go to work, or go to the ER? We went to work. He was fine but so so so cranky. After about an hour I was able to adjust him, and he was a different (happy) baby after that. So







on the chiro.

I have never been to Ikea.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Heather- I hope she's doing much better. Head injuries seem so scary! Hugs to you!

I suck at posting. Yesterday I did my fine needle aspiration/biopsy on the thyroid nodule in my neck. I was proud of myself for doing it without the lidocaine since I'm pregnant. I don't want ANYTHING reaching my baby. It hurt- but it wasn't that bad. The recovery hurt MUCH worse. I couldn't talk or swallow.. well- I did, but it hurt like a son of a gun!

Shoot- I forget which mama it was- but yes, somedays I feel like a horrible mom and the others I feel like I'm doing a pretty darn good job. Hugs to whoever said it. You have to think- even with the mistakes we make- we're still probably doing a lot better job than we think because we have our kids best interests at heart. I think that babywearing, bf'ing, ap'ing and all that jazz puts our kids in a little better position than if I hadn't. And I think it examples my love for them. While your situation sounds like a COMPLETE accident- I have made blatant mistakes and have just decided to come out to my kids and apologize and explain that mommy isn't perfect. (Whoa.. a part of me is getting dejavu... so if I already typed this people... disregard!







)

It's a beautiful sunny week here.. with no sign of clouds in sight for at least another 10 days.. so we're off camping this weekend! (Okay.. only in our backyard. Isaac has never been camping and we want to see how he does first.







)

Hope all you MMF are having a B-E-A-UTIFUL day!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Ok, now Danile is a true MMF! She's killed the thread!







Don't worry, we've all done it at least a coupla times. Some more than others, but I'm not mentioning names







:









Have fun camping! We went camping with the fam for the first time a few weeks ago and had a ball!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sending some love to Juice for her child-abusing ways (KIDDING!!!! TOTALLY kidding) and to miss C for her strange fall. Can I just say, Heather, WTF! in regards to waaaay more than your share of medical blahblah? Mega-hugs to you, mamacita. How is she doing? What have you heard?

Never been to Ikea either. Let's start a tribe on mdc.










Weekend, weekend, gaaaaarrrr, life can just slow down any ol' time now. Every Single Day this chica is runnin', man. I need a vacay.

My littlest one turned ONE the other day, Thursday. Yesterday. Sunday we'll do a little sumpin' mainly for Sol, who really wants any excuse for a party. I can't believe my baby is one. How did that happen?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
the other day, Thursday. Yesterday.

I can't tell you how many conversations I have with DH that sound like this. Only they frequently go "the other day. Thursday. Yesterday. No, wait, that was just this morning."







:

Danile, I don't think I ever introduced myself. I'm Jessica, and I have three kiddos - my oldest DD is 5 1/2, my maybaby girl just turned three (in June, but these lovely mamas let me hang around anyway) and my son is 11 months. I came WAY late to the MMF party but wowie, I wish I'd been here from the beginning!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

What I love about you, Jessica, among the many things, is that you "get me" enough to know exactly what ramblings like that sound like in real life. And--even better-- that you do them too!!!!







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

els: i totally spaced on the sending amara birthday wishes for the BIG ONE! and to you, mama friend, sweet remembering of that day a year ago when you looked in her eyes for the very first time.







&









up way too frickin' early for my desires, but gonna go raspberry pickin' this morning and maybe some blueberries, too, if we can get our act together.

need food and maybe some coffee or at least some tea.

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

happy belated birthday to amara! age 1! i can't believe it.

i had my eyes dilated this morning so they're a little wonky and blurry so why am i on the computer????







:







: i can't wait to get new specs









it must be handy to be a chiro and adjust your own kiddos. how cool

ebin is being a test subject for a new prototype of gdiapers. so far my consensus is that they leak at night







my mom doesn't want to use them (or the cloth). so my real testing will have to wait until next week. she took ebin and isaac out to breakfast while i went to my appt this morning. what a brave grandma!!

ok i'm going to look at birth announcements. must.order. my friend just made the most freakin adorable announcements ever for her SIL and was trying to convince me to make them (kinda scrapbook style..pretty paper and buttons and an insert card). yeah right! they'd go out on his 10th birthday


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Heather- I really hope that if it WAS a seizure, it was a one-time thing. She had recently been sick, right? Any chance she had a fever spike and then it cooled off too quick? Even if it's the worst case scenario and she does have a seizure disorder (which is probably not likely), she will be ok. I know several people with seizure disorders. One is a good friend who ran for office, began a representative payee program for developmentally disabled adults, had a public access tv show for a while, etc, etc. Usually it doesn't disrupt life that much. My friend can't drive, but that's about the only "can't" in her life. I hope this is more comforting than making you freak out about possibilities. That's my intention, anyway







You'll know more after Monday, and hopefully the visit will put your concerns to rest.

Renae- how ya feelin, mama? hope that uti went away for you.

Claudia- I will be thinking about you tomorrow on your b-day









Elsanne- I will be thinking of your fam too, as you party down tomorrow. Hopefully A will have as much fun as S









Danile- no painkillers- yipes! that's dedication.









Jstar- I'm just loving your ebin reports, and I can't WAIT to meet him. Next week is L's first week of preschool, so maybe I can at least swing by with W at some point and see your new lil one.

Nothin major to report here. And after the family drama lately, that is JUST FINE with me.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Yes it's 4:18 and I'm up and I will whine w/ my latest pg complaint....I think I've developed an umbilical hernia.







Blah. I'll ask the mw about it tuesday, but it seems like there is nothing to be done for it anyway. So I'll just whine. and whine some more.

Now how's that to start off the week....


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh, poor Heather.







I hope you feel better!
And how is C? Sorry if I missed it, but did you hear from the ped finally?
In our ped. news, they FINALLY called us back to make an appointment for Rowan's 3-year check up...a MONTH after that fact!







: Not like we really need to go; it's more to find out how much the kid weighs and how tall he is.







But still, man, the fact that I have to call, LEAVE A MESSAGE on their no-doubt overfull voice mail, and then WAIT for goddess-knows how long before they get back to me, most likely having to leave a message on MY voicemail, and THEN having to call back, leave ANOTHER message...







:
You see where I'm going here.








Ah well. Thank the gods for a healthy kid, anyhow. He's even slowly getting out of the "crazy kid" stage...he's fun to be around again.







I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop; surely he will fear a coconut or the beach we're going to in Hawaii in a couple of weeks.
Um, excuse me...
HAWAII!!! OMG! Sorry. I cannot even believe we're going, so I barely talk about it. I think I was in shock for a full week after DH told me we were going in the first place.
(and then there's dealing with the guilt of being so totally priveledged to go in the first place...I kinda feel like I have to apologize to people when I tell them I'm going! How lame is that??







: I know, it's a former-catholic and current-mama thing.







I'm working on it!)

So anyway, the UTI. I tried everything, until I smelled like garlic and had the permanent taste of hippie herbs in my mouth.







It got worse, till it woke me several times on Thursday night. So, Friday morning we went to our local urgent care clinic, and I got the big guns; Cipro.







:

I sorta had an "aha!" moment in the clinic, where my amazing child sat with me, patiently eating pretzels and sucking on the tongue depressors (he was truly awesome while we waited! He had all these questions about what we were doing and why we were there. He watched me pee in a cup, man.







)
I used to get UTI's pretty chronically, during a rough patch in my life, mentally and physically health-wise...and I didn't know anything about how to handle things naturally...so I was on a low dose of antibiotics for the better part of a YEAR.







It pretty much ruined my body's resistance to things, so trying to treat any active infection with herbs and poultices and as DH said "cure it with LOVE!"







is kind of pointless for me. At least in the UTI realm. *sigh*
I can use all this stuff preventatively, and I totally will, but when the infection sticks, there's nothing I can really do but get antibiotics, I think.
If I'm wrong, please tell me. But I think myu body got kinda ruined back then when I didn't know what i was doing. *sigh*
So anyway, I am feeling SO much better now, of course. And taking probiotics like mad. We don't want a yeast infection on top of everything else, right? :eyeroll
Thanks for your suggestions. Now I am going to just stay on top of things and oh my god I HATE cranberry juice. Just sayin'.







:

Oh the crazy-best-friend front...it sucks. A LOT. And I don't really feel like getting into it right now. But I lost this weekend to her, and I don't even know why I bothered. She's not getting any help in that hospital. She refuses it and scoff at it, and insults everyone who tries to offer any suggestions or help. So, to put it delicately, screw it. I gave her house keys to a more local friend so they can take care of the cats and go get her, and when/if she checks herself out of the hospital this week (she SHOULDN'T), even though it's her birthday Friday, I am keeping my distance. I can't pretend for her anymore. She doesn't hear anything but what she wants to hear and christ, is she crazy.







I am just stuck on this line of "Is she really unable to help it because she's ill?" or "Is she totally toxic and not wroth my time anymore?"







I don't really know where to go with it. he knows I';m upset, I left the hospital after about 20 minutes yesterday (after I and 4 other friends of hers cleaned her apartment so deeply I swear the floors were SPARKLING when we left. We BLEACHED her cats' litter box, man!!!) after she was rude to me several times, and I expect I will be giving her an earful if she happens to call me today. *sigh*
To put it mildly, it sucks. a LOT.

And that's all I have time for this morning; Rowan just woke up! Hahaha. Lucky you.








Oh yeah! Okay, off to post pics of my wings to the YG.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Anxiously awaiting news of C's appt. Thinking of you all, Heather. Dude--is an umbilical hernia what I think it is? Ouchie.

Renae, I would have taken the Cipro, too--no







: necessary. You gave it a good try, and I don't think it's a good idea to let those things linger (if they don't get better, often they get... WORSE!). Honestly, what has helped me the most in preventing UTIs is drinking lots of water, and proactive peeing.







(ie, not putting it off, and making *sure* I completely empty my bladder... hmm, I sound like a 3 yr old).

Lazy day here. Just trying to declutter, maybe finish a few projects up. My mil is coming at the end of the week. Want to look competent for her.









Oh yeah, dunno if I reported back from my ob visit. I have an u/s scheduled for next Monday to sneak a peak at the stupid old cysts. I shouldn't get ahead of myself, but if they're still there, my ob wants me to at least consider lapro to remove them. (I don't see how they could *not* be there, since I still have the familiar pain in the familiar place.) Which reminds me that I need to get on finding a "more powerful" acupuncturist (I have one I really really like personality-wise, but she just doesn't do it for me needle-wise). I haven't plumbed the depths of the alternatives to surgery yet (







: on me), and I definitely want to try all the non-invasive stuff before even considering the knife (even if it's a little one). But oh yeah, she did tell me that if we want a 4th, to go ahead (but to consider a minivan).


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I am feeling pretty down and out right now. I know it's to be expected and understandable and normal and blah blah blah, but damn, it sucks. It's not all grief though and it's a little too much to sort out right now. I would rather update on the kids and their latest stats:

Eleanor is 36 lbs and 38 inches tall (75th percentile in weight, 95th in height). She had her first MMR vax this week and I am petrified that she will react to it sometime next week. It was the hardest vax to come to terms with for me - but we have rubella outbreaks here and a family friend with a seriously disabled daughter because of infancy rubella, so we did it a year later than recommended, but we did it.

Annabel is 12 lbs 13 ounces, and 25 inches tall (long?), so 25th percentile in weight and 50th in length. Oddly, she is 90th percentile in head circumference so we have to watch that for hydrocephaly, although Eleanor also jumped to being big -headed at 5 months so we are thinking it's a genetic trait and not anything to be concerned about. Annabel had a vax too - we delay, so we're taking it slow but ultimately getting them all except the Hep, the pox, and the HPV, I suppose.

Well, isn't that what you all were waiting to hear about today?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh, Lisa.







I remember this period after my brother died. I naively thought that the time right around his death would be the worst, but it's not, really; you're too numb to *really* feel anything. Later, when your resources are tapped out and there's not as much support *and* the death really sinks in, *that's* when it sucks.







Would you consider a grief suport group (or even grief counseling)? I did both, and they were so tremendously helpful. The women in my group are still among my closest friends in the world. It's just nice to be able to talk to people who "get it". (I don't know what the rest of the stress is, but I hope it dries up and blows away.)

Heath--you out there?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Lisa---sending lots of warm, loving thoughts your way! Girls sound great! I think Eleanor, Katie, and C are all size twins just about! Both my girls have big noggins. C had a head u/s for that reason at 8 mos or so (they can do it before the fontanel closes) and that wasn't a big deal.

Update on C on the YG. Appt. went well and I was reminded why I loved the neuro from the first time we met her.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Heath: if you posted that update on the YG I didn't get it. Sometimes my e-mail is weird and takes longer- I'll check in tomorrow night. Thinking of you and the kiddos (and yeoch- an umbilical hernia sounds like no fun).

Lisa: whatever you are up to sharing IS what I want to hear today.







. I can't imagine what you're going through- I haven't experienced much loss in my life yet.

KK: it will be really cool if the acupuncture can zap those darn cysts. Did you ever end up reading Women's Bodies, Women's Wisdom? Great book if very woo woo.

MF: that sitch w your friend sounds exhausting. And I agree that sometimes ya just need the antibiotics. After W's birth I had a uti that wouldn't go away and I needed the antibiotics too. Every other time, the garlic/ drinking/ etc. did the trick, but sometimes those things just get out of hand.

L's behavior has been getting worse and worse and worse. He's on over a week of sleep deprivation- for some reason he keeps getting up early. I think it's the tube weaning. He's hungry and not getting as much in the drip at night so he wakes up, but he won't eat breakfast until very late. ARGH! I've had to put lots of water down the tube in this hot weather, but it doesn't stop the constant tantruming. And he starts preschool tomorrow- 3 mornings a week. Heaven, help us.

Miraculously, L is still gaining weight (at least a tiny bit). We are probably going to hold steady for a few weeks before we reduce the amount through his tube again. Originally, he was on 600 cals through the tube and we're down to 270 so we've made a lot of progress.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Holy Moly on the tube-weaning FF.....that's awesome!! Have you checked in at P2P lately? you know, in your spare time.







I forget what someone posted about the time frame for kiddos adjusting to tube cuts, but that sounds about right. Not easy for sure, but "normal."

Off to start another busy day....







:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi mamas-

I miss you!

I'm so sorry I haven't read ANYTHING but just wanted to sub for July. I check email about one every week or so...no time to actually post. I can't even make phone calls more than 1-2 times a week. Sorry. I really do miss you all and can't wait to get back to the outside world in August. Sigh.

My job at camp basically sucks and I am just impatiently waiting for it to be over. Blech. Luckily Lily and DH are having a blast.

Sarah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Well I can't let mcsarahbee be the threadkilla today!

MW appt went well and hb was in the 130s....boy?? I have no clue!

We went to the contractor's tonight to discuss our bathroom remodel---won't be til next Feb at the earliest w/ their busy schedule, but looking forward to it. I'll have to post the hideous "before" pics for ya sometime.

going to try to get to bed earlier tonight! lack of sleep is totally catching up with me!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

having a totally sh*tty day today. don't want to splain bc it will make me cry and i don't want to. parenting is haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh, Claudia, big hugs to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's really, really, really hot in PDX, everymama. Triple digits today, which we're not used to here. No fun to have hard parenting days in weather like this! I'll post more after I check in to see what's happinin' on the YG.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Heath- haven't been to P2P lately, but back when I was stalking a lot, I remember some discussion about how the weaning takes a while to re-adjust. BTW, I remember getting a C reflux update fairly recently, but how's E doing with the reflux these days? Oh, and I never did catch a C neuro update on the YG (but no pressure if you don't feel like talking about it!)

Sarahb- I know you won't have time to read this, but I miss ya, and I'm sorry things aren't so great for you this summer. See you next month! Mwah.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

TC I am right there with ya







:
I'll spare all the nasty details but Ethan burned his hand on our oven, and it's bad. We haven't slept in two days, and my attitude is suffering.

But I didn't come here to complain! I came to catch up, and give an extra







: to Lisa, and one to renae because I've only ever had one UTI and I thought it was worse than death and I would RUN for the abx if I felt that way again. And a yay on the tube-weaning (which I know ridiculously little about) and a deep sigh on the unfortunate behavioral side effects of that. And a shout out to sarahbee, our missing peep.

Now I must take my itchy sandbox eyes and my grumpy self and my maimed babe and go to work.







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF--the short of it is neuro concurs that C had a seizure last Thursday and we had to follow up w/ her and will be doing more tests, etc.

Claudia--sorry for the hard parts and the darn heat on top of it all...

We are carless and it is too dang hot today...maybe by noon it won't be too disgusting and we can at least walk to the pool.

picking out bathroom fixtures last night was actually fun and just what I needed after a stressful week.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

TC- sorry about the tough day. I hope it's better now.

I'm just checking in- just a little time before I can go swimming so I thought I'd peek in on my favorite may mommies. I'm feeling gross this morning- ate too much (again) for breakfast. When will I learn that a bowl of cereal is just too much for my little stomach to handle? But the pregnancy stuff is going well, I can't believe I only have 7 weeks left and I'm sort of freaking out a little. Time to clean out the garage and reorganize the clothes and get sweets to finish the bench I assembled and and and and oh yeah- work on my dissertation! eep!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

EL, ug on the tiny tummy. It's one of those evil 3rd tri thangs. Y'know, I panicked toward the end of each of my pgs, but an amazing amount can get accomplished in a very short period of time.

Heath, I'd love to get to the point of picking out bathroom fixtures...









Juice, that burn is my worst nightmare.







to you and poor Ethan.

Ferny, I think I remember that with the tube-weaning, it takes the kiddo (and his system) about 2 weeks or so to adjust to fewer calories. I remember when we were weaning Z off the hi cal stuff, it was a little bit like a roller coaster for me... I remember the grumpies from him as he was having to adjust to--gasp--actually eating some more calories. I think it took us at least 6 mos to do it? But part of that was doing it in the winter, and it seemed like he got bug after bug (during which he would eat very little, get skinny, etc.). It sounds like L is doing totally







.

Sorry about the heat in PDX. (We're finally getting a little relief--and rain--here.) Summer beastly heat is almost as bad as a major winter snowstorm, because both can trap you in the house.

Sorry for the suckiness, MCSB.

Just wondering--whose kid had a "terrible 2", and who is doing a "terrible 3"? T did a 3, Z did a 2, and I greatly prefer the 2 (translation: I prefer the 2 because it's OVER).







I remember that when T was the age Z is now, I was pulling out my hair, while Z's pretty much a charmer (he has his moments...).

Still thinking of Lisa.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

EL--7 weeks!! So glad that the insurance situation (yes I do read the blog







: ) is sorted. So excited for all these new babies coming!

Fantastic news is that C's AEEG will be.....tomorrow! First call was to schedule for the 30th, but that wasn't good enough for the neuro so... I guess it's a good thing we're getting her hair cut shorter tomorrow just before it.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Can't let Heath be a threadkilla.
EL, 7 weeks??? Wowza! It's nearly stalking time.

Speaking of Stalking, how's Jacquie?

KK we're doing the terrible 3 thing. It's.... tiresome.

And now, for those with very strong stomachs, I've taken a picture of Ethan's burn. Don't feel obligated to look - it's not too pretty, and it really does turn my stomach. Though it does look much better in this pic than it did this morning - I got some calendula cream and slathered it, and wrapped it for several hours. It really seemed to help. Here's the pic


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

oh man, I just wrote this mega long reply and lost it cause I'm at work and it logged me out.

Anyway, I had such good personal responses and everything....arrgh!!!!

Know I'm thinking of all of you. I'll try to post again later if I can.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Many







s for maimed babes and craptastical days and tiny tummies and YAY's! for tube-weaning.

I will probably not have much time to post myself the next few days; my younger brother is here!!








I think most of you know, I am not close to any of my bio fam, but over the past couple of years my younger bro and I have had some communication, we share tastes in music (he saw AFI waaaaayyyyyy back in The Day!







) and actually, we're going to a Tool concert tonight, which was the sorta-reason he flew out.







I also have to say I was kinda wanting a visit. It's kinda awkward, we haven't seen each other in over 7 years so we have a lot of catching up to do, and I have to do all that explaining of my lifestyle choices and politics that most people just take for granted with me now, so to answer the questions "why don't you eat meat?" and "really??? You're only having ONE KID?? WHY???" and "you breastfed him for 3 YEARS???" is kinda weird and annoying at the same time.









We've also already covered that my parents reverse racism (is that what you'd call it? My mom was in total denial of her Hispanic heritage, we grew up in a pretty racist household (imagine a Mexican/Native American/mutt family where derogatory terms for said races, along with other ones!!! were often bandied about. Bad times...) and to hear my brother say "I'm a white boy in a brown body!" (WTF???) kinda made my hackles rise. We've already made it abundantly clear that we are pretty much the most open-minded household, and we don't tolerate bullsh!%! hahaha. Weirdness.
Politically we're on the same page though, he's not fond of Bush (though he was surprised to hear we attend a UU church that's really politically active and we attend protests and stuff) and he mentioned wanting to go to Karaoke while he's here. We'll see how he likes the local gay bar's karaoke night!









Anyway, my brother is not a lost cause (something I was worried about for a while) and we may not have much in common, but it's nice to have him here (I mean, he just got in last night and he's still upstairs sleeping so he hasn't even met Rowan yet!) so we'll see how it goes!

So I am a bad mama.







:







I really want my kid to watch PBS and leave me the heck alone for an hour, but he woke up at 6 (!!!) and he thinks hanging off my arm while I'm typing this morning is a good passtime.







: It's the only chance I'm getting at the internet today, kid!
Ah well. Have a great day everymama.

Oh yes, and the humidity? It makes me want to die. Yup. And AF on TOP of the humidity?? Even worse.
Oh, the UTI is all better, but the abx aren't done yet. Soon though.

Aaaaannnd, my dear friend M., her son L., and DH B., are going away to Ohio for 3 weeks!







We spend more time with them than anyone else at ALL, and though we too are getting some vacation soon, we saw them for the last time yesterday and it made me VERY sad. We'll miss them muchly. I know, vacation is yay and we're gonna have a wonderful time, and so are they...but I miss my friend!

Okay, really, I'm off. Later gators.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I hereby invite Renae and Rowan over for a virtual playdate. Somehow, I think Renae will get more out of it than Rowan.







The reverse racism thing I do not get, though I suppose it might have something to do with not wanting to associate with the negative connotations of race oneself, though how do you escape what you are???

I picked up the book Ferny recommended, and a big lightbulb went on for me: my cysts are my unfinished dissertation. I just kind of sat around yesterday afternoon, dazed. I went to bed early. I need to get on this. I sent out a networky/please help type email to my fellowship's listserve yesterday afternoon (it's the best group of "adults" I have access to), and I've gotten several offers of help and referrals (from an ABD who is in my small group, from other PhDs, to career counselors/life coaches).







Also, we have an interview with a potential babysitter next week. She looks very, *very* promising.

Jacquie, my dad was telling me last night how hot hot hot it's been on the Western Slope. Egad. I hope you have your baby the second that you are term (or whenever it is that you feel ready).







Alternately, I guess rain might be good, too.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

What is it with all theses bad days?

Hugs to everyone who needs 'em. Shoot, I'll give myself one after the day we had yesterday.







: Let me just summarize by saying, 3 is DEFINITELY worse than 2 for us. By leaps and bounds.







I never knew a child could have so many tantrums over what seems to be a whole lotta nothin. Okay, okay.... I know it's something to her and all that, but GOOD GOD CHILD! Do you really need to fall apart every time I turn on the light that you wanted to turn on but didn't tell me, or every time I commit some other similar infraction?







:







:







:

And ohhhhhhhh the fighting between Mia and Jett. Out. Of. Control. He is so up in her grill all the time, and just wants everything she has/does and he has NO qualms about just taking it all cave man style. Then of course, she FREAKS and pushes him, then he lunges in with either a bite or a good ol' fashioned yank of the hair. Mayhem ensues. Lather, rinse, repeat.

I have more to say, but will have to come back later. Jett is done ditty done ditty done done done with the highchair.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Renae, I totally get the racism thing. We're halfbreeds too, and my brother is also very much in denial of his Native blood. Well, not denial, but more ashamed of it. He feels like he has no cultural ties to being native, yet he and I came from the same parents and I'm totally tied to the native side. It's weird.

Miss Juice, that burn looks so bad. poor boy. It sounds like you're taking care of it, though.

Meg, the sibling stuff is so scary to me! I fought like crazy with my brother and I'm just completely ill prepared to deal with sibling fighting. Sweets had a great relationship with his older brother but fought like crazy with his little sister. He's happy that we're having another boy and feels like that will help with the sibling thing, but I'm not so sure.

kk- wait- which book was that? I think I need to read it! That, and the raising a spirited child book. time for a trip to borders. ahhh. I love bookstores.

Jacqueline- thinking of you.... almost there!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Okay, I'm going to try this again, now that I'm at home and G is safely watching Sesame Street...

Juice-the hand looks mighty ouchy! It is awful for the mama to watch the kiddos hurt so much, too.







for you both.

We had our share of kid in pain yesterday, so it's fresh in my mind. G had to get a blood draw as a follow up to his 3-year check up and slight anemia. It was supposed to just be a finger prick, but I happened to mention that my sister has a rare genetic blood condition called hemachromatosis (sp?) that results in too much iron in the body as a result of poor protein metabolism (or something like that). Our doc said one can still show up as anemic and yet have this condition. So, since it's genetic, she ordered a whole blood panel done just to make sure. The nurses had trouble finding a good vein on his little boy arm and we had to hold him down while she did two needle sticks and wiggled the needle around to fill up two vials of blood! He screamed and cried, I cried, it was no fun. But, once they gave him the Thomas and Nemo stickers at the end, he was all good.

He has grown so much in the past month, too. He's at 36 pounds and 40 1/4"...almost a pound and 1/2 inch taller than at his checkup. We really need to get him a new carseat...

Lisa, thanks for sharing about your girls. Share what you can, when you can. We'll take whatever ya got!









EL-It's hard to believe we're almost to the end! 36 1/2 weeks here...just trying to hold off until I'm 37 weeks to get to thinking we're almost done. That's the earliest we can do a home birth. And, G was born right at 40 weeks, so I have no reason to assume an earlier one. Although the altitude supposedly has something to do with it. I second you on the eating less...and the heartburn is no fun, either. I'm so ready to not be pregnant.

We're going to Aspen for an overnight next weekend and I'm so excited! DH is doing the wedding of our midwife's sister and G and I will be tagging along, cause, hey, free night in an Aspen hotel! I was a little worried about being at 9000 feet during my 38th week, but since my mw will be there, I'm feeling okay about going. That, and the free hotel....did I mention the free hotel.







Seriously, we've been so tight since we moved into this house, and yet we live down the road from this totally ritzy community where studio apartments go for $1 million....it will be such a treat to spend the night somewhere else, if that makes any sense.

KK-yes, it's been super hot here. I think you guys are experiencing more of a cool down than we are. We've had a little one, but I could use a week of low 80s temps. It's been upper 90s for a while. We've had a little rain, but not enough. Oh, and if it's the Dr. Christiane Northrup book you picked up, I highly second Fiddle's recommendation. It's a super book and I hope it gives you some needed info.

The 3s are definitely harder for us, too, Meg. I can totally echo each thing you said...he loses it for no reason at all, expects us to read his mind, is bossy and rude. Some days are worse than others, but the last month has been so much harder than all of his second year.

I know I've missed out on some of the original stuff I lost last night...but this will have to do. Must rescue G from the TV!!!!!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Heather - Thinking of you today and sending you love and hugs and fingers-crossed for good information to come.

Renae - Having lived with an ex-partner who was multiple personality/depressed/serious mental health disordered, I can totally relate to the feeling of helpless overwhelmed that you describe with your friend. Take care of YOU in this and be thankful that you can do that much. If she can't/won't help herself right now there is not much you can really do so don't sacrifice yourself on her alter. No point and it's too damn exhausting. Ditto on your brother and his issues. You can only be you.

EL - I have an employee who just had her baby 6 weeks early (not that I wish that for you). Your baby is almost here and I am so excited for you! Babies make me so happy.

Jacquie - Wow, I just re-read "early August" in your siggy and it sunk in how close you really are (I keep forgetting it's July). Have fun in Aspen. I've been to Boulder, Denver and in between, but none of the ritzy places of CO. Sounds like a lot of fun especially with free hotel!

Juice - I am so sorry about Ethan's hand - ouch! Is he having a hard time with it now or is he over it and you are still reeling?

KK - your cyst/dissertation post on your bloggy thing and here is so completely right on. I strongly believe that illnesses are manifestations and messages (at least some/most of the time), but I am wary of the totally woo woo (Caroline Myss, for example). Your thinking on your situation just sounds so rational and healthy that you have to be onto something. I am glad you have started taking the steps that you can right now.

Thanks for thinking of me all. I am not doing well. I am managing to get up everyday, work, be with the family, etc. BUT it's excruciating. I am so anxious about everything, so consumed, so unable to find a moment to think and settle, so tired, so sad, so overwhelmed that I really am just hanging on. I am not sure where this is headed or how to get better. Alison is really scared, and I know that's because she loves me so, but it's added pressure to get my act together. I don't know if this is all about my dad, or if that's just the trigger of it, but all anxiety about my life, my job, my lack-of-passionate-work, about not having time to do other things because of work/family (can't keep up with yardwork, let alone a garden, no fiddle lessons, or time to exercise, or birth community volunteering, or taking up knitting, or a bookclub, or finding a church) - all of this - is churning around in my head all the damn time. It's too much and I am not sure what to do about it. I am trying just be with it, but it feels endless, and exhausting&#8230;
&#8230;and I ramble. I am doing therapy twice a month. I don't know about a support group or adding to therapy or what. I see my therapist on Monday and I will discuss this with her then. She's okay, not great, but she knows me pretty well now and I expect she will have some ideas being a therapist and all. My old therapist in Oregon was so spectacular that I have never found anyone else since that 'worked' for me&#8230;and I ramble again.

I am at work, so I must get on with it.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

lisa: thinking of you and sending you







s... be gentle with yourself, mama

thought i would have more time to type, but marek asked "stefan could you please not come in the toy room right now? i just want to play toys by myself." so must remove baby.

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

flyby post from me as well to say 'hi'

lisa - i have lost both my grandpas but not either of my parents or my sibling yet. i can imagine it hurts so so so much







don't put too much pressure on yourself to have your act together. this is such a major life event. the rest of daily life would be overwhelming to deal with i'm sure. i hope you can take the time to be sad. and i'm glad you have a therapist to talk to about it.









we have a terrible 3 here. but then i think 2 was pretty difficult as well







i have a great almost 6 week old though







isaac was super colicky by this point and while ebin does get fussy in the evenings it doesn't compare.

gotta run


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

lisa, another







from me. so much going on for you...i hope you find what you're looking for and what gives you some peace.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I read the 'early august 2007' in jacquie's sig and decided she was already 40 weeks! That's the kind of time warp I'm livin' in.

THanks for the warm thoughts for Ethan's hand. It's still pretty awful (it's actually much larger now than it was in the pic) but it doesn't seem to bother him much. It certainly doesn't slow him down. We're keeping it wrapped and slathered in calendula cream. Last night I have him some Motrin before bed and he was only up every 2 hours, which was a huge improvement from the 45 minute stretches we had the night before. I got about 5 hours of sleep and I feel like a whole new person. Sad, huh? Ah, the life of a mom.

KK I







your thinking and I














your blog.

Renae, enjoy your brother! I'm somewhat estranged from mine as well, and while it's always so much work when we get together, it's really good as well. I get to answer questions about "buying into the system" and stuff like that









Lisa, hugs. And another 'be gentle with yourself'. I hope your therapist has some helpful words. I'll be thinking of you.

Waiting for the update from Heather, and where's elsanne?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

My brain is fried. Update on the blog and I'll c/p to the YG with some of C's haircut pics later. C was a trooper for the EEG and had some not so fun stuff happen today, but got to chat with the neuro briefly on what comes next.

sorry for no replies, but it is all about me.







thinking of you all.....


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Aww, LIsa, hopefully you can feel the may mama love surrounding you now. I hope your appt with the therapist brings you some clarity. I'm sorry you're so down right now, you are really going through alot, and already have a ton on your plate.









Juice, hope the burn on the E-man gets better pronto!

Where IS els anyway?

Heather,







Come and give us selfish posts any ol'time.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

: everybody! Thanks for thinking of me,
Sherri n Juiiiice!

I fell off the mdc radar and it takes me a few days to realize that. When I check the thread from another computer, then come back to mine, it's like it forgets I was subscribed or something.

I am also seriously considering an internet diet. I spend waaaay too much time dinkin' around (I am dinking now, but I have all sorts of reasons--#1, you gals are like family!) and not enough time working, then I get all backlogged and disorganized, and depressed, which makes me just dink around more, vicious cycle.

Thinking about you all: Lisa, sending you love and hugs. Grief is a weird process and combine that with daily blahblah, ...anyway I am hearing you.
Heather, totally waiting for happy ending to possible-seizure story.
Meg--sibling crazies. Gah. They are starting here, and it's my biggest parenting challenge these days. Intervention: how much, when, etc??? My goal is that they be bosom buddies their whole lives and so I am a low-intervention kinda mama, but we haven't had knock-down drag-outs yet. Not severely, anyway.

I think we're doing the Terrible Threes here (hate to invoke that) because just in the last few weeks I've noticed serious deliberate "doing what you don't want me to do" that used to be very easy to curb.

Sarah, so sorry about the bummer job. Glad dh n lil are enjoying--is it at least a beautiful setting?

Claudia, in a strange way, and I hope this comes out the way I mean it, when you have a hard day it makes me feel okay and normal, because I admire you and your dedication to motherhood and so if you have hard days, I must be right around the mark somewhere. Does that make any sense? Anyway, I'm right there with you, fighting the good fight, every single day. Every single day, working so very damn hard. *sniff*

Jacquie, have so much fun in Aspen. What a beautiful time of year there. I cannot believe how close you are to BABY!!!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Man, I got a bug bite in my ARMPIT. *wiggles around*
Anyway. Good morning, mamajamas.

Nothing like music to bond somewhat-estranged siblings! Speaking of, my brother and I used to fight, violently, all the freakin' time.







That was one of the reasons I was really wary of having more than one kiddo...but I also see the good side to having more than one, of course!







Rowan is SO awesome with his friend L. (I miss them so...and I don't even think they've left for their trip yet! *sigh*) and L. is 1 1/2 years younger than Rowan, so they're like close siblings.
Oh, and I fully endorse a virtual playdate! Haha. Right now Rowan is having a lot of fun with his Uncle Armand, so we've been busy...and I am thinking we'll have enough activities to pass the time until the BIG time-passer--Hawaii!!







I am still in awe that we're going.

Oh right, so music. My bro and I saw Tool last night, and it was INTENSE. What a fantastic show. But anyway, yeah, we bonded over our mutual love for Tool...and on the way home, AFI. The kid saw AFI in 2003!! For $1!!! How unfair is that?!?!? Hahahaha. I'm jealous. He didn't even know who they were when he saw the show, really! Grr!









I keep calling my brother a kid, but he's 28.







: How did THAT happen???
The visit is still a bit awkward, but I am not worrying about it so much anymore. It makes a difference, the lack of worrying. Haha.
Worrying about what to do about Leah, though, that's another story. *sigh* It's her birthday today. I don't even know if I will be seeing her this weekend.







I'll keep you all updated.

Lisa, I am so sorry you're having such a hard time right now...







I wish there was something I could say to help...but just know that you are in our thoughts with love.





















Grief is a messy, messy process. As you said to me, take care of you.









Juice, OWIE on the hand...I am pretty well versed with terrible hand-burns, so I have some serious empathy for your poor kiddo. I'm sure you're taking awesome care of him though!







Hope it's better soon!
(and I don't have a strong stomach for that sort of stuff, but I still looked. Ouch.)

Um Terrible Threes! Well, Rowan was more Terrible Late Twos-into-Threes, because right now, he's pretty awesome.







I don't know if I actually want to say that out loud though...just a few weeks ago, he was screaming and tantruming so much I thought I was gonna need to take a year-long vacation sans husband and kid.







It was crazee. But it's calmed a bit, I take it day by day and there are still things he won't do (remember the birthday party in mid-June? And the constant pointless (okay, it seems pointless to me and I know it's not but DAY-UM!) utter terror of the church child care ladies? That is still there, and DH and I have no idea how to get him to go to church. *sigh* ah well.
Three is definitely rough navigating...I have been trying to convince him all morning that it might be a fun idea to go to the beach.







We'll see.

I don't want to make this hard for people to keep up with so I am gonna go.
Plus, I need more















Have a great day, dear mamas!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

isaac had an oven burn after he reached out to touch the hot oven rack at around 18 months old. he is a learn by doing kiddo







:

i'm glad you and your bro bonded over TOOL renae









aspen is a cute cute little town. i got to stay there in 2005 when i met my friends for skiing and wow it was cute. and in my limited exposure it wasn't as pretentious as i thought it would be. i stayed at the cutest hotel called the little red house (or something like that). i'm meeting those same friends again in march (hopefully) but i guess this time it will be vail or beaver creek. YAY i'll get to meet more may mamas!!!!!!







: i need to get on the horn and see if we can get tickets with frequent flyer miles because that is really how this will have to happen.

EL - i know you're almost done with pregnancy but if you want a jean skirt to get you through the last few weeks it is gap size m. i have a feeling you are probably smaller than me though







lemme know and i'll stick it in the mail.

i had my 6 week postpartum visit yesterday. i was pretty sure i was going to need reconstructive vaginal surgery but he says it looks fine







: it doesn't feel fine to me. there's a WRINKLE down there. but i guess that's what you get when you sew up hamburger meat. (sorry!)

ok i better get off the puter. my mom hates it! she's going home tomorrow. back to life on our own.

ta ta ladies.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Jstar, you're so kind, but there's no way I would fit into a Gap size M right now. In fact, I'm barely fitting into my 9 month maternity clothes from the first pregnancy, even though I weigh less than I did then. It's depressing.

I'm glad your MD told you that you wouldn't need the reconstructive surgery, but maybe you just need a little more time to heal? Ug.

Renae, I love that your brother is named Armand. And that he saw AFI for dollar. That cracks me up.

Welcome back, elsanne!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Gap size medium...what's a medium?














My belly is busting out of my size XL clothes here, ladies, that's just the way I'm made. I believe I'm about the same weight I was with G at the end...maybe a little lighter. I've been the same weight for a month, so everything now is just baby.

Had a check up today (next one will be before wedding rehearsal in Aspen). She said I'm good to go at 36 weeks, 5 days...So, I've got her all clear. Baby is about 6 pounds or so, by her guesstimate. BP and iron still good, GBS neg...so now we wait. Which is fine. As much as I say I'm ready to have this baby, I would prefer to wait a bit longer. Still some stuff to do.

Jstar-very good to hear from you. I'm glad you won't need reconstructive surgery! I hope it all smooths out eventually. I didn't feel normal "down there" for way longer than six weeks.

Okay, G is waking up from a late, late nap, so I best sign off for now.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
Jstar, you're so kind, but there's no way I would fit into a Gap size M right now. In fact, I'm barely fitting into my 9 month maternity clothes from the first pregnancy, even though I weigh less than I did then. It's depressing.

I'm glad your MD told you that you wouldn't need the reconstructive surgery, but maybe you just need a little more time to heal? Ug.

Renae, I love that your brother is named Armand. And that he saw AFI for dollar. That cracks me up.

Welcome back, elsanne!


sorry - its a gap *maternity* medium!!! don't worry i wasn't fitting into any medium normal anything with that belly (and i'm not now either). it has the maternity kind of mid-waist panel (not the over the belly panel). so if you're a maternity medium it would fit. but that 'end of pregnancy -not fitting into anything even maternity clothes are too small' feeling is all too fresh in my memory. i think i had 2 shirts that actually covered my belly at the end there. so let me know









did i tell you guys that i gained exactly 2 lbs more with my 2nd pregnancy and the baby weighed 2 lbs more? i find that really freakin hilarious for some reason







<---- me cracking up

i am hoping that time will help me feel more ok 'down there'. the wrinkle feels wierd but my ob thought that was likely more due to breastfeeding than bad sewing and that it would probably be ok. which is good. he said i can use an estrogen cream if i want. i'm also having sneeze-incontinence (ugh!) and he said it was too soon to be too worried about that. hopefully with more time that will get better.

babe is grunting. he grunts more than anything. i had a piglet not a baby!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jstar's grunty ebin is very cute.









off to the coast for a belated birthday weekend, so ta for now, mmf!

~claudia


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I love baby grunting. Soooo cute!! Sorry for missing out on everything- we've been out of town.

Doing wonderful here.. besides double pink eye for my youngest and now he's really sick. OH well. What's a mama to do? I ordered my first mei tai today! In preparation for the new baby... and for a little while longer use on Isaac. It's black with red dragonflies print in the oriental section of babyhawk.com so excited! Next week I get to order my turquoise moby wrap too! I'm getting so excited for all the cool things I can do with a new baby! Can't wait to hear my own little one grunting!









Hope all you mamas are doing well- it's always nice to make amends with your family. Trust me.. I know. So enjoy your brother's visit!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Danile that mei tai sounds AWESOME!!!

I STILL feel different, "down there", and feel like I need to constantly be doing kegels. After about 8 months I stopped peeing every time I sneezed or coughed. I have to wonder how our foremothers did this with like 6 or 8 children. Were pessaries a common thing?

Jstar, send emmalola the skirt. I think it will fit her. I've seen her body pre-belly and I've seen yours in pics.

Renae you rock on sistah, enjoy your brother to the best of your ability.

































































At this moment, I have a baby chick in my cleavage. there is a large gap there that fits a baby chick, the last of ten of the latest shipment Viet keeps bringing. He is lonely and loves it there. We still have two from way back when, but they are big like chickens now.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

A baby chick in your cleavage.. you always crack me up elsanne!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

:
"Para servirle", as they say down here. Roughly translated: "At your service, ma'am"

Snug as a bug in a rug, this one!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

danile, I have that very Mei Tai from babyhawk - it is gorgeous!!! I love it so much. I used it all the time when Ethan was new - he was big (10lbs 9oz) and the newborn front carry in the MT was just the best thing in the world.

Chicks in your cleavage... giving new life to the word "peeps"


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Chicks in your cleavage... giving new life to the word "peeps"

BWA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Really? I really wanted to like a kozy... but I just couldn't find a fabric pattern that I liked that I felt was gender neutral... I loved the green dragonfly pattern also... but decided on red.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ug, mil visiting. After a good visit or two (since dh gave her the big "you drive us crazy/don't talk about religion" talk last summer), she dropped one of her old conversational bombs on me yesterday morning (yes, about religion).







I politely but firmly told her off then, and there's more that I want to say, and most likely will. I've been simmering ever since... basically I just want to let her know how much these bombs turn me off for her visiting. Supposedly, she wants to be closer to me, but she can't have it both ways. That's all for now. I'm being antisocial by being at the computer.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I have to leave for church in about 2.5 seconds, but I just had to







about the peep in Els' cleavage! That is SO cute!!!
One of my friends out here just got chickens, I have to take Rowan out there to see 'em.

Okay, more later, I am off to church. ALONE.







: Rowan is afraid of the church ladies, Armand (!!) won't go, and DH has to stay here with them because I don't think I feel comfortable leaving Rowan alone with my brother for very long. Dysfunctional family history and all; my family is known for stealing kids away if they percieve that the mom is "unfit"...I'll explain THAT later.








I'm probably being overly paranoid but hey.

Have a great day everymama.







I'll be back (because computers are my favorite way of being antisocial too!







)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

back from coast weekend and it was oh so much fun. marek even ran around on the beach with bare feet.







: from us because he is definitely mr. sensory-overload.

and we are considering buying a beach house. like seriously. together with my parents, but like seriously, seriously considering doing it. actually looked at two awesome possibilities this morning. tomorrow will involved lots of phone calls: to our mortgage brokers, our financial advisor, my good friend who just went through major real estate heckola when purchasing their house and then trying to sell their other one for close to 9 months and firing two sets of realtors over that fiasco, and more phone calls to my mom to see how we could really do this. exciting but scary. don't hate me if we do buy it. you can come visit, but it will be squeezy because it is just a small house. but the town is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cute and there is a delicious bakery that makes homemade cinnamon rolls and cardamom rolls and orange rolls and blueberry cream cheese rolls and lemon poppyseed rolls and i am hungry just typing that.)

too excited to sleep...

need a snack.

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Claudia---how very exciting!! I fantasize about buying a 2nd place in Maine all the time! (sherri 4-11th this year and same week next so mark your calendar!)

Up way too early again. Can I temporarily be goddess of the morning until Renae wakes up??







:

What a weekend, what a week ahead. blah. Before I forget, E's follow-up vcug is next Monday (23rd) so I'm hoping it brings good news. She has gotten so tall so hopefully those dang ureters will have grown/changed as well. Everything crossed!

okay...off to check some blogs and see if I can get back to sleep....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather, I think anyone up at that hour deserves to be morning goddess!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 

and we are considering buying a beach house. like seriously. together with my parents, exciting but scary. don't hate me if we do buy it. you can come visit, but it will be squeezy because it is just a small house. but the town is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cute and there is a delicious bakery that makes homemade cinnamon rolls and cardamom rolls and orange rolls and blueberry cream cheese rolls and lemon poppyseed rolls and i am hungry just typing that.)

~claudia

That is MEGA exciting, Claudia! Why would we hate you for purchasing a family vacation home with your parents? I mean, come on! Who wouldn't do it??? I think it's great. What town is it? My friend did exactly the same thing with her in laws, and they love it. It's in ... oh.. shoot. Forgot the name of the cute little town.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I would LOVE a beach house claudia! Congrats if you find one to your liking! The rolls just made me STARVING for something.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey gals...
Anyone up for a little planetary healing? Check out www.firethegrid.com

Tomorrow at 6.11 am my time...worth setting my alarm for! I'm gonna do it!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

claudia - that's awesome! and funny. i told doug about your family's trip to the coast this weekend. and i said 'we don't even know anyone with a beach house!' well maybe we will know someone with a beach house soon














and very cool about marek barefoot in the sand!

seriously though it would be a lot of fun for you to have a getaway place. my family bought a cabin when i was about 8 and even though we moved all over the world we always had that cabin and always went there. mega great childhood memories. they sold that one and just finished building a new one a block away for their retirement home. we're going in august to spend a week there and i can't wait. i feel like a kid again and have this serious peaceful spiritual rejuvination when i go there. it is really the exact opposite of where i live....craggy massive dry mountains. very ansel adams (eastern sierra)

mom is gone and we had a good relaxing family day yesterday. i even got some ME time when both boys napped and doug went to lunch. i started ebin's scrapbook. i haven't made any pages for isaac's since his first birthday party







i'm a little behind! so i even organized some of his photos and crafts

poor doug has been working his a$$ off. i think he's worked every saturday since ebin was born







and he's stressed because all these jobs are happening at once. we miss him! my mom was making coffee for doug every morning before work and then remaking me some 1/2 decaf coffee a couple of hours later. and she told me i need to set up his coffee every night because he's working so hard. so it is my new resolution (being a newly sahm and all). and i know she'll call and check on me







: 50s housewife retraining camp!

gotta


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jstar: moms and their 50s housewife retraining camps...









on the possible beach house/hating thing: just like people who struggle with money sometimes feel guilty for talking about their money difficulties, i sometimes feel guilty for NOT having those difficulties when so many people i know DO have those money issues. it's like a divide between friends. i'm not even comfortable talking about this possibility of us buying the house with the portland/pdx tribe here on mdc which is my other home on the web/in real life because i know almost all the people and a good dozen of them are in okay but not great financial circumstances (like living paycheck to paycheck). i don't want to make people feel bad, i guess, so that's why i said don't hate me. but i know you all wouldn't really.

okay, must finish brekkie now.

mmf!

~claudia


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

TC that's so exciting. Someday we would like to have a spot like that also. I hear you on the money thing - it can be such a divider. We're in a strange situation there - we make a decent income on paper, but once you factor in student loans (bigger than our mortgage), preschool, etc... it's like living paycheck to paycheck. But gradually the debt goes down, so someday...

Heath, NO ONE should be awake at that hour. Not even a morning goddess! Did E have reflux issues? Thinking good thoughts for both of your girls.

KK I'm sorry about the MIL sitch. How'd the weekend go? Just give her a :hag and a piece of your mind









Ethan appears to be trying to change his own diaper. I think that means I should go.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I might just have to change my title to morning goddess then!







:









Juice--yup she has/had 2/3 reflux so I'm hoping it's resolved or getting there.

Claudia---I totally get what you're saying. DH and I have a hard time talking about things like getting our bathroom remodeled and we're also getting a new minivan (like maybe tonight! or this week!) and have family who have or come close to filing bankruptcy. But anyway....it would be an awesome thing for your family/friends to have a gathering place.

Seeing the neuro at 3! Will update later over yonder....


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I posted the same update on the blog/yg .....







: is all I can say.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Ah, heck, Heather. I'm sorry it wasn't a better visit. That sucks. Nothing is more frustrating than getting mixed, non-conclusive and irritating care from a clinician. Grrr.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Heather, you totally deserve the title of "morning goddess"...and I believe in multiple gods/goddesses, so who says there can only be one?







Sorry you had a frustrating appointment. I didn't read your blog (don't have access), but







nonetheless!
Claudia, OMG, how exciting! A beach house! Keep us updated (and let us know when we get to have a MayMama gathering there!














) And I am amazed at how much Rowan LOVES the beach. He gets covered in sand and while DH is frantically trying not to run around screaming (he HATES the beach, haha!) Rowan is happily burying himself in it.







But he freaks out if he wears sandals or gets his hands sticky.
















So, um, I get a few days of relative peace until I run away with my fellow AFI-Fangirls for a weekend of watching videos, going to a club or two, squealing like 15-year-olds, and basically being silly girls for a weekend. I'm really excited but I have also never met these girls in the flesh before, so I am a little nervous. What if they hate me?








And WHAT am I going to PACK?!??!







:
And an even BIGGER question: WHAT am I going to pack for HAWAII?!?!?!?







(I get back from NY late Sunday, we leave first thing Tuesday morning. O.M.G.)
But first things first! I should be packing but I am on the internet! Go me!








I am doing laundry though, so that's something. Rowan is of course, hanging out with his friend Blue.







: And eating breakfast and wearing his new Crocs on his hands.







I bought them for him thinking they would be something he would enjoy wearing in Hawaii, since so very often, like I said, he doesn't want to wear his sandals. Most of the time, he wants to wear socks and shoes! In 90-degree heat & humidity! WTF?!? For some reason it bugs me so I admit, we've had some unecessary fights about what he is going to wear on his feet. *sigh*
But I paid $30 for the Crocs, and darn it, the kid is going to WEAR THEM.







:

So my brother is gone, after a VERY long almost-week here. *sigh* I don't want to get into it too much, maybe in my LJ (not like anyone reads that--sorry!) or not at all...we just have nothing in common and are coming from SUCH different places, and we can't even talk about anything without our childhoods somehow coming up. He seems to have been very insulated from all the dysfunction and abuse, he didn't know about a lot of it somehow...or he's in denial (which I suspect)...last night at dinner he actually said "well, we didn't come out damaged from all of it, they didn't do too badly by us!" (meaning our parents)
I actually looked at him like this







for a minute, I think. I said "Are you kidding me?? We were taken out of our house when we were teenagers, Dad broke my freakin' NOSE, Mom tore every shred of my clothing to pieces when I left, and I can't tell you how many times I sobbed in Joe's arms, terrified that I would ruin my own kid the way they ruined me!! I still see a therapist! And you think we weren't DAMAGED?? What planet were you living on?"
(of course, I said it a bit more gently than that, but yeah)

We basically had to agree to disagree, as always. He also kept questioning my choices, to become a vegetarian/eat healthy ("You're the only person I know who thinks KFC is bad"














, my environmental choices ("90% of the world doesn't care, so why should I?"), and um, yeah. It was weird. And kind of bad. But it's over now.
I took him to a gay bar last night for Karaoke.







THAT was entertaining. Surprisingly, he kept his mouth shut the whole time...and he's better than I am at Karaoke! Go figure!









Rowan did have an awesome time with his Uncle Armand (oh yeah, he was born Armando, but he thought that name was too "ethnic", so he changed it. To Armand??







I dunno. Says the girl who changed her name to Renae when she was 16--but not for racist reasons!) and they played and he's actually pretty good with kids when he's not being a moron.
*sigh*

I know blood doesn't have to be thicker than water. But it just made me sad that honestly, I could go another 10 years or so without seeing him again. And he mentioned us coming to Reno to visit someday. Um, NO, thanks. I'm allllll set.
*sigh*
I feel kinda sad today though. It wasn't that much fun having him here, but we got through it and he got to see his nephew for a while. And sort of get to know me. But he knows SO LITTLE about me, and that would brought pretty sharply home, and he is JUST like our father in so many ways, it was really hard to handle.
But it's over now.

And now, I gotta pack. OMG!

Hope everyone has a good day. We're laying low today.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i have kind of a lame relationship with my sister too. and she's my only sister so sometimes i get bummed about it. we used to be closer. but she got in the car and left to move back to california while i was IN labor with isaac and i'll never get over it. i know i need to but i can't yet. and i've never told her in so many words that it is a MAJOR issue for me but i have told my mom (and she's so oblivious and self-centered that i'm sure she doesn't realize how badly it hurt). i hardly ever call her. she texts me once in a while and calls maybe every other month. anyway maybe it'll get better at some point. we used to have a lot of fun. she is coming up for 3 days in august and flying down to cA with me so i don't have to fly alone with the 2 boys. but last time she came up she slept til noon or 1 every day and would see isaac for about an hour before his nap and then a few hours before and after dinner. um yeah, really making an effort to have quality time. ok....i'm thinking positive for august's visit. she is excited and she's very funny. and i have very little expectation that she's coming up to 'help'. *sigh*

i've replaced my sister with my friend carrie. she takes isaac out to do things and really acts as 'fun auntie.' i was having a babysitting crisis because my company is 'terminating' everyone next tuesday (basically closing down) and my boss is taking all of us and our spouses to jakes for our ending party that night. neither of my babysitters could watch the kids that night and i do not want to miss it. and thankfully carrie is going to babysit!!! YAY. and she doesn't usually want to watch babies at all. but ebin is actually pretty easy at this point. he's taking a bottle fine so i'm pumping every few days so he gets a bit of practice with it. (isaac took the bottle fine at this point and then quit when he was about 3 months old and could tell the difference).

last night was a late night. i need to wake isaac up for school. and i have to work today at doug's office.

we had a good day yesterday going up to the lewisville river park. it was a gathering of some mdc mamas and i hadn't met any of them before (one of those internet meet-ups renae







)which make me nervous. but it was a lot of fun and isaac had fun with some of the kids after he came out of his shell. luckily he did not want to go in the water because i would have been really torn between the risk of the drowning 3 yo or the newborn on the shore.

on the money thing. we are paycheck to paycheck only because i am such a prodigous spender







(like it's funny but it ain't). we've been comfortable with a double income but august 1st is the first time i will not get a very nice paycheck in NINE YEARS. the financial reality check is coming soon. very soon. i'm going to be working some but it will be an unknown quantity of money and all that. it is exciting and sad for me all at the same time. my boss sent out the official letter explaining our termination and i cried! even though this is exactly what i wanted. it is still the end of an era for me. it was such a great job. sniff sniff. i dream about work and my coworkers all the time.....my brain is trying to reconcile all of this.

kk - i hope you got some resolution with the mil.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh man. I am so sorry things went so rotten with your brother. It's hard when we are hopeful that we can actual have a shred of relationship with estranged family. I totally know where you're coming from... and so all I can do is







and hope in time it'll get better. I feel like a total stranger from everyone except my mom. Because of horrible stuff that happened I feel like my brother and sister are from a completely different planet and could care less about me and my family... it's getting better.. but it's taken at least ten years for ONLY my sister to slightly improve.

Thinking of you mama!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

nak and eating breakfast but will type more later about renae's brother sitch and the jstar end of a life chapter, start of a new one.

stefan looooooooooooooves oatmeal, by the way. and we FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINALLY have a TOOTH! 7 months later for those who might have been paying attention...

~c


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I biked to work today. 5 miles. It was harder than I thought it would be at first and then it got to be pretty fun. It's not a short trip but it's not killer long either.

I also cleared out my emails (all 400 of them) and I have to apologize for not keeping upon the YG.







: :hag

My therapy appointment was helpful - basically she told me to go easy on myself and remember that I am not going to be okay for awhile so cut myself some slack. Alison and I are working on some little stop-gap measures such as planning time that we can individually leave the house alone, going to a UU church, making time for me to commute to work by bike, planning our meals and activities a little more so that I know when we are getting things done and can let them go until the specified time to focus on them. It's helping.

Heather - Urgh! I am so sorry that you aren't getting good answers from the medical powers-that-be. What a confusing and scary mess.

Claudia - I love that you may be getting a beach house. You should totally do it if you can! My parent's best friends had a place on a river that fed into Lake Michigan. It was fabulous to go there with them and hang out. So, no guilt. You are creating a peaceful corner of the world and we all need more of those (hint: May Mama get together







). Congrats on the toothiness!

Renae - Just curious, what was your name before? I am sorry that you had a tumultuous visit with your brother. My mom always says that she could not have had two children that are more different for a lot of the same reasons that you listed (environmental, anti-KFC, AP parenting stuff and family history/abuse stuff in my family too). It's hard, but I have just decided that he makes his own choices and I make mine. We don't hang out, but we can if we need to, y'know? I hope you can accept the limited possibilities with your brother and not feel guilty about it. It is not about you - he's just in his own place. I am sorry that leaves you lonely for family.

Jstar- You are in the bittersweet stage of change. It will be so interesting to hear how things go for you going forward, but I know you'll be fine. I am reading How to Raise a Family on Less Than Two Incomes right now. It has a lot of interesting information about how to make it work - and stories of people who have done it well for inspiration.

KK - I hope the MIL stuff gets worked out without fireworks. What does the Women's Wisdom book have to say about PMS? I am interested in natural/spiritual/holistic ways to address the pre-period slump of doom that I seem to suddenly be having every month.

Okay, I gotta work. I will check back on you guys later. I am thinking of a few people who have not posted in awhile and those that I can't do an individual call out to right now. Feel the love.







and







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Y'know, Lisa, WBWW also says the usual "good diet, no refined whatnot/caffeine, exercise" will help with PMS, but also that "unresolved emotional issues" can exacerbate the issue. Beyond eliminating dairy and caffeine, otherwise eating properly, and exercising (







on the biking, btw), she recommends a daily multivitamin, essential fatty acids, stress reduction, full-spectrum light, and even reflexology and progesterone therapy. (Does that help?) I agree with your therapist... something big has happened, and you need to be gentle to yourself. Grieving isn't just about crying. Sometimes, parts of your life just have to slow down while you process. And processing isn't always about sitting and thinking about it... sometimes, it's sitting and doing absolutely nothing.

I also want to know what Renae's name was (and how you chose Renae!).

My bil has issues (I think I've shared them before), and he's off by himself, having his issues, having very little contact with the rest of the family, and it's painful for everyone. I'm sorry for all the sibling weirdness, y'all. These things always make me wonder how my own kids will relate as adults.

Heather, thinking of you.







and even a :hag! And a carp!

And yes, giggling about Els and chicks in her cleavage.

I say send the skirt to EL, too, but what do I know?









Jacquie... hot enough for you?









TC--it sounds like the beach house could be a really good thing. I thought what you said re money was interesting (but part of the reason there is that I've been hiding out, working on my sermon for the 29th, and it's about money!). I totally get you.







You know what's kind of interesting is that I don't know that *I* would want to be attached to one place to get away to... I'd rather have "choices." Everyone is different. I suppose everyone has their own "get away" environment, too; eg, if I were *forced* to have a cabin or what not, I think I'd go for mountains, not beach. (Am I lame?)

Jess, you'll work it out (the sister thing and the money managemeny thing). You're a smart cookie.









Renae--dude, pack a swimming suit.







Yeah, I'm kind of "done" with our recent family visit, too.









Mil is gone, thank goodness. Yeah, it was one of the worst visits in *years*, and yeah, we did get into it, though fairly politely. (Sheesh. She can *so* dish it out, but when it comes to hearing what I have to say in response, she gets all fragile and pathetic.) But it was probably better than letting it fester. Ug. She is so nutty. (And at one pt. in our "conversation", she started telling me how wonderful and saintly dh is--pretty much implying poor dh, he's married to *me*. I basically told her, lady, you have *no* idea, and we're not going there, but dh has done things which would make your head spin.) I am *spent*. I can either stay home tonight and try to process some of the visit with dh, or I can do a mom's night out. I know which I *should* do, and I also know which I am probably gonna do.







(Jacquie, I think we won't be passing through your neck of the woods till Thanksgiving...)


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

then i must be lame too because i would also choose the mountains







: i do find those weathered cedar shingle and white trim beach houses really romantic though

can i just complain about the amount of dried BOY PEE IN ON AND AROUND my toilet???????????????? he hits the toilet seat lid more than he hits the water







: ewwwwwwwwwwww. and then doug shaved his head so there is HAIR everywhere. i'm at his office hiding out from cleaning my bathroom. is that bad?









lisa - i should get that book. it sounds right up my alley at this point.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jess, I think I've blogged about my toilets. (Should I feel







about that? Or







: ) One of the things I like about them is the "full skirt", ie, totally smooth front and sides, for easy boy pee wipe-off.







Also, the lid/seats pop off really easily (and can be run through the dishwasher), again for easy cleaning. Dh, who would seriously look like a muppet if he grew his beard (think Animal







), leaves shaving-beard-crumbs all over the sink. Dude, you're outnumbered. This is Life with Male People. I imagine it only gets worse as they go through puberty, leave stinky socks and other grody things everywhere, eat you out of house and home, and drink milk/juice straight from the jug in the fridge. (Not to mention sneaking out their windows as teenagers when you think they're asleep, etc. and so on.)


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

ug. I know it's the dog days of summer because I've been sick as a dog since Saturday. I've been reading and thinking of y'all, but can't think straight enough to respond. now that i have some prescription cough syrup on board, i'm hoping for a quick recovery.

but i need to selfishly call on the wisdom of the may mommas. the lentil has his first dentist appointment tomorrow and he's a little nervous. any tips? I'm worried he's going to flip out and lose it and we'll have to reschedule, which is bad because i scheduled this appointment in April and I hate to think of how long we'd have to wait for another slot.

so if anyone has any pearls of wisdom, we sure could use them now!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

EL--fortunately C's first one was just kind of a look and see and play in the chair visit. He's a smart cookie....can you get him engaged/distracted by counting teeth. C thought it was the coolest that she had 10 on top, 10 on bottom because we all know 10+10=20







: and on and on. Also for situations like this I reserve the dangling of a large reward/carrot for completing/enduring an undesirable necessity. I also emphasized the "cool" factor of everything she got to do. That said, we didn't actually get to the cleaning part, but hopefully the hygenist will work quickly!

smilie of the day is most certainly







: and tomorrow will be







:







: ....looking forward to a boring thurs/fri

Renae---I'm intrigued about the name stuff. I have an uncle who switched from Eduardo to Edward for similar reasons.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

EL, after a crappy (or carpy?) visit to a not very friendly dentist at age 3 (wherein T got so freaked out he wet his pants, and the dentist was a jerk about it), we found a better dentist. I guess I put the onus to be good on the dentist, not on the lentil, YKWIM? Our first visit was a lot like C's: check things out, ride in the chair, count the teeth. T was squirrelly, but the hygienist was very patient. Then, I think a week or maybe even 2 weeks later, we went back for a "real" appt. I think good hygienists who work with kids these days have a lot of tricks up their sleeves to make it not so scary. Z is supposed to be going for the first time in August, I think.

I keep forgetting to tell you guys that he passed his dairy challenge. It's so awesome. He can have cheese now. Because dairy and eggs can finally be part of his diet, things are so much less limited, and there are all those caloric possibilities out there.









EL, do you have an actual cold? Like with a cough? Yuck. To be in late pg *and* sick sucks.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

life with Male People. yep. i have the same sort of half dreaded vision of the teenage years. doug already eats a phenomenal amount of food and i can't imagine having 3 of them eating like that!! and he tells me he ate a ton as a teenager. it already feels sooo all-boy around here.

we do need a new toilet. the bowl on ours is cracked and ancient and stained. so is the linoleum. we need a total bathroom remodel. i don't even get satisfaction out of cleaning it because it is gross.

it was kind of nice waking to the sound of rain with all the windows open. warm summer rain


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

The sound of rain is truly something beautiful. I love the midwest rains that are actually WARM.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

we went berry picking (raspberries, but this farm has lots of others: marionberries, silvan blackberries, loganberries, tayberries, boysenberries, and they also will have blueberries and chester (thornless) blackberries later this month/beginning of next) in the rain this morning with some friends and got a little wet but it was actually kind of nice for the berry picking because the colors of the berries are much more visible than in the bright, bright sunlight. we were hoping to get some tayberries and marionberries, but we only made it through the raspberries before the rain started coming harder so we decided to go home. the farm is only about a 10 minute drive from our house so we will just go again another not rainy day.









elola: feel better soon... i can't believe you and jacquie are so close to meeting those new babes of yours. i keep thinking back to a year ago when i was huge and pregnant and i see so many huge and pregnant mamas around right now and i am nostalgic for it. still undecided about a possible third baby for us. i really like the pregnancy and i like the development that happens over the first year, but the stress of the breastfeeding issues/low weight gain for baby i've had with both of them is really, really hard for me. stefan is starting to eat lots of food but not stuff with lots of chunks yet and he's still practicing the self-feeding thing, but i'm starting to feel better about his slow weight gain.

whew, that was a tangent.

anyway, the rainy and cloudy weather is a nice respite from the heat, but the slight humidity is really weird. nothing like northeast humidity i grew up with (90+% humidity, take a shower and towel off but still feel wet) but our wood floors are sticky and my hair is knotty and kind of wavy and marek's hair is crazy with the curls and waves.

the beach house thing is proceeding, but we've had some discussions with my parents about the down payment and the mortgage amount and other stuff and i think i've kind of tempered my excitement and as much as we like this house we saw, i'm sure we could find another one we would also like. now if the market out there would only stay the same for the next year or so until we find that other one if this one doesn't work out. we are working on it, but it will definitely be a stretch with the finances. we'll see.

off to retrieve lunch from the oven.

~claudia


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Eleanor had a fabulous visit at the dentist a couple of months ago. We did a playing around visit 6 months before, but what worked for Eleanor at the actual cleaning visit wais reading a Maisy book about going to the dentist. We read it the night before and then when we got to the dentist we pointed out things that were like the book: "Look, they have a chair like Maisy." and "See, they are going to put the papers in your mouth to take pictures of your teeth." She was so good at doing what was asked of her - the dentist said she was the best two-year-old he had seen in awhile. Of course, for Eleanor, the fact that her dentist is a man probably accounts for her willingness. Our girl loves men.

EL Sorry you are







:







:







: I hope you feel better soon.

KK - I think I pretty much follow that diet - except that I do eat dairy. The only thing I crave may be healthy fats/fish oils. I will see how it goes next month, but I may cut back if not eliminate dairy. I hated being dairy-free before so I am not sure if I can handle it again.

Hmmm....warm midwestern rain. I love it.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey friends,
Count me in the late-pregnancy-and-sick club, too! I seem to have some sort of tummy bug involving uke and







. I woke up with it, and thought it might just be some late pregnancy nausea thing, but this is way worse than that. I called my mw and she said this is going around, so she made me a feel a little better that this wasn't pg-related. DH was able to help out a little this a.m. and get me broths, yogurt and applesauce. Otherwise, G has been very sympathetic cause he saw me kneeling over the toilet...he's been happy watching PBS and some other DVDs. And, he took a nice nap, so I got some more sleeping time.

I'm having a hard time keeping any food down, so now I'm sucking on crushed ice. I feel a tad dehydrated. Hopefully, this will be over in 24-48 hours...Tonight was my last shift at work, though, so this gets me out of that!

EL-healthy vibes over to you too. This does suck.

We got some rain here late yesterday afternoon, and it was a nice cooling-off rain, so it made for good sleeping weather. KK-I'm sorry you won't be out this way until November. There's a small chance we'll be in Denver in early October, but that's only if I think I can handle it. DH has that church conference again, so I'd be taking two kids by myself (which I can't seem to fathom yet).

Okay, I'm off to try some yogurt.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

So we just had the worst dentist visit ever. Seriously, sooooo bad. They tried to force the lentil to have xrays done, nobody introduced themselves, nobody even talked to him (it was all at me), when he refused the xrays they tried to convince me to have him sit on my lap for xrays (hello? pregnant?) and then they tried to assure me that it would be just fine if I would just wear two lead capes instead of one. Then they made him sit in the chair forever waiting, and when he was really done with it the dentist bustled in and tried to examine him (with no real introduction). He refused to open his mouth, so the dentist wanted me to sit and have him sit in my lap, which of course we can't do because hello? 8 months pregnant? Then sweets had him sitting in his lap but he still refused, then the dentist tried having us hold him down physically so they could do the exam and he refused. At that point the dentist just told us to bring him back in two weeks. But, of course it being Indian Health Service, they don't have another slot open until mid September, when we'll have a newborn on top of all this.

Then I had my appointment, while sweets had a screaming lentil outside. The lentil was refusing to get into sweets' car, so the whole time I was inside the portable building where they have the dentist clinic I could hear my kid screaming outside. My appointment consisted of them trying to convince me to get xrays, again. Me refusing. Then the dentist basically counted my teeth and then sent me on my way, scheduling a cleaning for Sept. When I have a newborn. A days-old newborn. He didn't even check my gums. Oh, but I did get "taught" how to brush my teeth by a very new, very inexperienced dental hygienist.

Oh, and while i was waiting to see the dentist, I got to hear him talk to another patient, someone who needed to have a tooth extracted but was refusing any medication. She actually wanted him to just rip the tooth out of her head without any pain relief. Amazing.

So apparently we need to start budgeting more money so we can afford to pay out-of-pocket dental care as well. What I wouldn't give for decent universal health care right now.

Oh, and they gave me a hard time, saying the lentil's bad behavior was all because we hadn't started getting dental care for him at age 1. Age one? who does that to their baby? What baby has enough teeth at age one to justify going to the freaking dentist? We would have had to sedate him at age one to even enter the dentist's portable. Jiminy crickets.

Okay, enough ranting. I just can't believe it.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yipes, elola... mucho mucho







s for you

climbing tired monkey baby in my arms because all done nak gotta go


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow, I can't believe that our crappy old dentist moved to NM! (at least, that's what it sounds like)














: I'm sorry. That sounded like it seriously sucked, and it sounded a lot like T's dentist appt when he was 3 (except I already had the newborn).

Do you have access to a pediatric dentist? I realize that your choices are limited, but you can't take the lentil back to this dentist. I suppose you realize that already, though. Even a drive would be worth it. I'm editing because I realize that my first reply didn't sound very sympathetic, and I feel very







about the situation and I realize your options are probably pretty limited (and yeah, I'm all for universal healthcare myself).

Just so you realize--it's the dentist, not you, not the lentil. T did just fine when we saw the good dentist, and remember, supposedly, he's tightly wound.

Jacquie, sorry about the sickies.







about the rain.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

What a cruddy dentist! How rude, uneducated and inexperienced!

In my defense, I did take my kids at one year just to make sure their teeth were growing in correctly, and it wasn't horrible at all. You just have to find a GOOD dentist. Someone needs to take that dentist's license.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh and


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, I didn't realize any dentists recommended X-rays for a three year old??
Hugest of hugs EL!! That sounds awful all around. I agree you should find a better place, if the options allow. I hope you don't believe for a second that any part of it was your fault.

Allison just had her first checkup - I do think it's easier for her having an older sister to follow... she couldn't wait to jump up in the chair and do everything just like Caitlyn. Even so, our dentist is really calm and patient and was totally prepared for a 'count your teeth' visit, so the fact that they did the whole cleaning was a nice surprise for everyone.

Mega-hugs to Jacquie, also. Nobody needs preggo pukies.

I'm envious of all the berry picking. Though a few of our egg carton sprouts did in fact survive, and I have some basil that's almost worth picking!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

apologies for lack of personal replies...

still







: (understatement) at the lack of accurate dx for C. Will start a med. tomorrow and hopefully hear when her MRI will be.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

HF- Well I'm glad they're doing SOMETHING finally. Hope you get to see the neuro dr that actually listens very soon. How are YOU doing? Did you ever get a follow-up on your possible umbilical hernia?

KK- were you able to have a meet-up with that babysitter? Hope you're soon able to get goin on all that carp that's "blocked up" from the past.









Megan- we're already struggling with the sibling stuff, and W isn't even able to particpate much yet! must. read. books.

Jstar- love the ebin talk. Keep it coming.  I have a permanent wrinkle from birth #1.

TC- hooray for good days (but even the good days are hard).

Els- I've said it before, but your honesty about how flippin hard it is to be a parent (esp in the beginning) has really helped ME.

Renae- I'm glad you got that time w/ your bro, even though it was exasperating.

EL and Jaq- how yucky to be super preggo and sick. hope you both recover soon, and have plenty of time to grow strong before the "big event." how exciting that two little babies are getting ready to make their appearance.

Lisa- I am guessing that loosing someone that important to you is a little like becoming a parent. Nothing will ever be the same. Everything will be out of balance for a long time. But gradually, eventually, you will find a new balance, and a new normal. And you will be ok. (((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))).

2's vs 3's: i went on record at 2 saying i preferred it and was thinking 3 ould be harder for us, and yup, it certainly is.

i'm tired. bed in my future soon.

peace out.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF--I have no idea how I'm doing. But blissfully, the hernia has (for the moment) slid back into a less painful position. I think the babe was up top and now is down lower...maybe that's it?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

The morning goddess strikes again!!

bbl...


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 

2's vs 3's: i went on record at 2 saying i preferred it and was thinking 3 ould be harder for us, and yup, it certainly is.


Yes yes yes!

And I'm right here with you morning goddess. I was just on other threads. Good beautiful morning to you!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I have a theory on 2 vs. 3... our society, which has ridiculous expectations of many people in many situations, often has unrealistic expectations of 3 yr olds (expects them to be more mature and better behaved than they are) but will cut 2 yr olds a little more slack (because they're younger).

Heath, I really, really hope the med helps. I'm glad *you* are on top of things, but I know how exhausting and frustrating this must be for you. Things a little calmer today?

Beth, the babysitter cancelled! We have to reschedule. Ug. On paper, she looks terribly responsible and experienced, but *why* do we seem to be magnets for people who turn out to be flakes? We have an interview with another one this afternoon.

Lisa, I'm in about the same place as you wrt the recs from Northrup re *my* sitch. Which is why, for me at least, I'm focusing on the woo woo side of her recs, because it fits better than the "taking care of myself" side.

Dh and I had a long talk last night (partially about *why* do we both feel so exhausted and drawn after this visit? she really was like a cyclone blowing through our lives...). I'm going to really try to tidy up the house, do some decluttering, purging, whatever today. One of the







things that happened this week is that a good friend IRL who is an architect came over (with her kids, to help distract with the mil sitch) and did a whirlwind "this is what you should do here" walk through the house (it's really good that she's familiar with the house and with the way we live). It was really inspiring. So on top of the other stuff we're juggling, yeah, we still want to do some remodeling next summer.

My ob called re the cysts. Same #, same sizes. No big surprise. She wants to do another u/s after I've had 3-4 regular cycles (remember, I haven't had a period since Aug 2003 because of the nursing and back to back babies) to see if *that* will help. Right now, I'm trying to pursue the dissertation stuff first (while gathering info on accupuncturists).... I've left some messages with people who are life coach/career advisor type people. I feel a little silly about calling a life coach... does that mean I'm not good at life? But I'm open to whomever can help me get unstuck.

See, it's all about me.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I love your theory on the 2's and 3's and think you might have something there KK. How interesting. Sending you lots of good wishes that everything improves for you!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

kk: are you specifically looking for a life coach in your local area? because i have an awesome amazing wonderful mama friend who is a life coach here in the portland area and would probably be able to work with you via phone only. she is returning to work after her 2nd baby (her first is 15 and lives in TX with his dad, although he would prefer to live here with mama) in the next few months slowly. i will pm you her info a little later today, because i really do think she'd be a good fit for you.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

This is it, mamajamas!
I leave for my AFI-fest tomorrow morning first thing (I'll be a different sort of morning goddess tomorrow!







) and then when I get back late Sunday, it's one day to do laundry and then off to HAWAII!!
Various people will be in and out of our house from tomorrow on, but no internet until we're settled on the island (ON THE ISLAND! In HAWAII! OMG!







) but my MIL is in fact bringing her laptop!







Sad, but we love our internet. Not like I'll have much time to be on it! Haha.
Speaking of, email me your mailing addies (I have some but I am not sure what's right or where they are so...just humor me!







) and I will send you a postcard. Aww yeah.

Many







s and







s and :hags for the various dentist and medical and "oh-lord-they're-THREE" dramas...all of which I totally feel you on! Tantrums over (apparently) nothing? Check. Waiting AGES for dr's appointments that you KNOW they're just gonna run screaming from once they get here? Check.
And who knows what else. This vacation is going to make our child into a WRECK. But hey, it's also going to be fun so it's all good. I am so excited.








And much love and care to those who are feeling sicky. That's no fun. :-( I am really paranoid that one of us is going to get sick on our trip.







: that it doesn't happen!

Oh, and before I forget: I used to be Amanda Renee, but when I was about 10 I liked the spelling "Renae" better, so I always wrote "Amanda Renae" and then at 16 I was taken out of my home and moved about 100 miles north of where I had been growing up, and put in a school and a house where no one knew me, so I just told every one to call me Renae. No middle name.
When I turned 18 I got a new SS card that has my name. The only place it says Amanda anymore is on my birth certificate.
The reason I changed it was just that I didn't LIKE the name Amanda, and I was making a HUGE change, and I've always done pretty dramatic things when I have a big life change. Tattoos, name changes, they're par for the course.









Hope you all have a great day/weekend...I'll check in before I go I'm sure, at least to read.









MMF!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

dude, you soooooooooooo don't seem like an amanda. no offense to your parents who named you, but renae suits you and your personality soooooooooo much better.

pm'ing you mailing addy.

oooh, hawaii... it's making me excited for our christmas trip there!

~claudia


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I agree, Renae, you're not an Amanda. Good choice. And how funny is it that your brother was Armando and you were Amanda? Did they dress you the same too?









So I spoke with my midwife about a certain mucous plug incident (lost my mucous plug last night, attributed to enormous amount of uncontrolled coughing) and she reassured me that my bag of waters probably won't also go the same route. phew. I was starting to think about the pros of having the baby early, which is just another way to jinx oneself into having a baby 3 weeks late, you know? But I'm still here, still reading.

Thanks everyone for your support on the dentist issue. I feel much more empowered to go out and get better dental care. Sometimes free isn't all it's cracked up to be, you know? The sad thing is my brother is seeing the same clinic today to get his wisdom teeth out. AAAAAH!

pm-ing renae address..

KK- I had a session with a life coach and it was really really useful for helping me finish a manuscript. There are also dissertation coaches- let me see if I can find the one that was refferred to me... I think it's a totally worthwhile investment, especially if it gets you on track. We could flounder in this pool of tepid water for a long time without good advisement, you know?


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

EL-glad your mucous plug sitch is okay. I think I lost a tiny bit of it last weekend, but from what I've read, it sounds like it might be more prone to come out in little increments the 2nd time around as the cervix starts to dilate earlier. And, like you, I've had no cx, so all's good. It is a little different this time, though, isn't it?

And BTW, I sympathize with you on the dentist situation. We haven't even taken G yet, but I know we should. I don't think the one covered by insurance is the best choice for him, and the pediatric dentists in town are $$$$$. So, meanwhile, we haven't gone.

Renae, I agree, you really don't come across as an Amanda. Renae is a better fit.

I'm feeling much better today. Started to round the bend last night, I think, and woke up feeling pretty normal. I'm still taking it easy on the eating, but I definitely have more of an appetite, so that's good.

I ran the car over a chunk of something today (I thought it was just a shoe) on the main street in town and ended up with a flat tire. This has never happened to me before. But, I was luckily able to find a shady parking spot on a quiet street off main st. before I ruined the hubcap. DH came to change the tire, but it was a little too tricky for him (this is on our newer car) so we ended up calling AAA. Once he arrived 1.5 hours later, it took him five minutes. Meanwhile, I took Gabriel to lunch and we ended up getting our errands done two hours after we planned to (so he's taking a late nap right now). So, we now need to take our car to the tire store in the next little while before baby comes. One more thing!

Phew, I'm tired. I guess I better take a nap while I can. Later mamas.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

You all rule and those who sent me addies will so totally get a postcard.








I will still be checking email/etc. the remainder of the night, just so ya know.







:

OMG, the packing.







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Have a fantastic trip renae! I tooootally don't see you as an Amanda. I can see why you changed!

So so so glad you're feeling better, Jacquie!

Fiddle, you are the most thoughtful and caring mama and person.

TC-hope all th logistics work out wrt beach house! How exciting!

Lisa-glad your therapy appt. went well. I forget who said it, that losing a parent is alot like becoming a parent, things will never be the same again, but that is so profound. I hope you can find your way and let yourself grieve however you need to. How are your friends settling in VT? I enjoyed their blog that time you shared it with us.

Heather,







I think of you guys so often

nuggets-you still out there?

ELola, so sorry for the traumatic dental experience. I'm incredibly happy with the dentist my girls go to, and he's not a ped. dentist, so even if you can't find a good ped. dentist, there are some great ones who treat entire families. Ask around and get recs, I'm so grateful I asked friends, and not just look at a list of providers in the phone book, it really helped.

Going camping tomorrow. Girls are excited. I have yet to pack anything. All of our camping stuff is in totes in the basement, all we have to do is bring them upstairs. I have to do some grocery shopping in the morning, and we'll pack some clothes, and we're off! Have a great weekend everymama!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Camping! Woot! Have fun!

Renae - Amanda????









Mucous plug? Holy cow!

I only have a second. The time bomb that is my kids today is ticking loudly in the next room. Mia is winding up about somethin'.







:

Oh now Jett's crying. Gotta go.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

threadkillah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Fascinated by the idea of Renae being other than Renae. I too have a name I used up until I was 21: Marnie! Yes!

I am now 34 and have had several names, but elsanne is really really my honest to goodness name, on my birth cert n everything. My mom saw the movie "Marnie" and liked the name and thought she'd call me that and name me something else entirely.

I think Amanda is a nice name, for the record. Lots of a's in it, and I'm kind of a fan of the vowel. See: Amara.

Meg, *muah*. That is all.

Jacqueline, glad you're feeling better! No fun to be sick n preg, I know it all too well. Of the 10 months I was pregnant with Sol, two of them I was not sick. Yes. I had two strains of typhoid, salmonella, candida gone crazy, the flu for 7 weeks, colds galore...you name it.
Elola I am SOOOO sorry you had such a crappy dentist visit. I went to the dentist the other day and Sol watched, fascinated by the whole thing, and reports often how she will go when she is Big but she cannot be convinced that she could go now even though she's Little. Nope. Nervous about that. Someone here talked about cartoons happening during a ped dental visit and I think that sounds PERfect for miss Sol.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Just back from a trip to urgent care for this damn cold. They tell me it's not bronchitis, but I think I looked so pathetic they gave me antibiotics anyway. I just don't want it to progress any further. No sleep for the past 5 nights, coughing, straining, blowing fuses left and right. I'm tired of peeing on myself every time I cough. I'm tired of cleaning my pee off the floor from coughing just before using the toilet. Urgent care wouldn't give me codeine, but it wasn't really working anyway. This cold sucks. Oh, and I went to urgent care because I went to my regular care provider yesterday (indian health service) and when they didn't see me after waiting two hours I left. I had to go to a meeting, you know? And my time is important. So in the grand tally, this cold has been: 8 days of misery, 5 lost days of work, 5 nights with no more than 4 hours sleep, a huge sore in my mouth from falling asleep with a cough drop in my mouth, 3 hours of television for the lentil (unheard of!), 4+ hours spent waiting to be seen by various doctors, then waiting for a prescription to be filled, and total hell on my schedule. I'm exhausted. In fact, I'm going to nap right now. Oh- add an inevitable yeast infection to the mix too. great.

Sorry for the pity party, I'm just soooooo over it. I can't imagine how you survived with your sanity intact, elsanne.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

EL--ack!! I had one yucky cold this pregnancy and needed an inhaler again to get through it. So sorry you had to wait so darn long in addition to the cold! Feel better!!

Went van shopping yesterday and now driving a silver boat---egads!










Might as well start the week off as the early morning goddess again.....


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Sherri-







Awe, shucks. Thanks







Just tryin to make up for my lack of participation the last few months. Sometimes I feel like all I do is complain and focus myopically on my own life, so it's nice when I'm in a place to listen a little, for a change. Oh, and I hope you have a great time camping.

KK- gotta say the life coach joke cracked me up. NO, of course it doesn't mean you suck at life. After all, Olympic champions have coaches.

MF- looks like I missed the window for a Hawaii postcard. Hope you have a BLAST tomorrow !!!!!!

EL and Jacqu- OK, mamas. What's up with this mucus plug stuff? You two are now officially on my stalking list. I expect updates at least every 3 days from now on. And EL that cold sounds hellish.

Els- I TOTALLY can see you as a Marnie.







Is that wierd? I've never met a Marnie in my life.

Meg- please please tell me that there is a flip side to the coin of the sibling rivalry. I'm gettin scared. Must. read. books. no. time. (picked up the latest Harry Potter, promptly leant it to someone so I wouldn't read it this week).

HF- van is a good idea. you've got yerself a growin family, thar.

TC- can I just say how much I appreciate the way you support so many people in your life? You're a doula by calling, the way some people are priests.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey all,
I'm here. 38 weeks today, I believe.

We had a busy weekend...went to Aspen Friday night, returned late yesterday afternoon, had church today, along with two sort-of baby-showerish kinds of things at our church and another church nearby where dh does an occasional service. We asked for money from people...and that's what we got. Not enough to totally pay off the birth, but it will put a nice dent in what we still owe, so that's good. And, folks got a few gifties for G so he didn't feel left out. He loved it.

Aspen was fun, but now we've created a monster! G has been going around saying "I want to go back to my Aspen hotel." And, he really means it. He cried about it this morning. I tried to explain hotels are for special occasions, home is where his cats and toys are, etc., but he wasn't buying it. I think the boy just needs a longer vacation! I can relate. Maybe next year.

The house where this wedding was in Aspen was just gorgeous, mamas (sorry for the lousy sentence structure). It could have been in Architectural Digest or something. It was along a bend in the Roaring Fork River, nestled in the mountain valley, designed just for the family of 6 who lived there (my midwife's sister and family). Just beautiful.

Feeling okay, though my ankles really swelled up today. Mostly due to all the activity. I had my prenatal on Friday amidst the wedding rehearsal madness. She guesses the babe is already 7 lb. or so, so we expect at least an 8 or 8 1/2 lb. baby. G was 8 lb. 11 oz. My whole family thinks it's a girl. But, an older, wisened lady tonight at church whispered in my ear that it's a boy, so who knows? I'm leaning to girl, but I was wrong before.

My mom is on an Alaskan cruise until July 31 and can't get here till Aug. 3. I'd like her to be here to be with G, see the birth, etc., but I don't want her *not* being here to prevent me from having the baby when it's supposed to come. Though, two more weeks sounds like an eternity, I know it's not.

I'm just rambling...I merely wanted to check in with y'all after the busy weekend and before I head to bed. I hope everyone had great weekends.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF--so nice to 'hear' your voice around. Have missed you!

Jacquie--so exciting!! Too funny about G and the hotel. C still asks now and again to go back to the hotel in DC. Must be something about the bedtime cookies, swimming pool and cozy beds!









I got to sleep in this morning! That is all!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Man... I haven't been able to check in for awhile. I'm so sorry EmmaLola that you are so horribly sick. It sounds like the same thing I had with Dominic when I was like 37 weeks pregnant. HORRIBLE!!!! I seriously thought I was going to die and it makes me want to cry that anyone else who is pregnant would have to go through anything remotely similar. So MAJOR





















from me to you.

Elsanne- I couldn't see you as a Marnie... but it's a cute nickname.

and since my subbing has been acting up...

TurboClaudia- hows the beach house coming? Keep us updated.

That's all for now... I'm exhausted and starving all at the same time.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ugh ugh ugh... this humidity is killing me. i know it's not nearly as bad as humidity back east when i was growing up, but combined with the heat of the summer, it's just not good. give me back my dry heat anytime.

fernie: nice to "see" you here again! thanks for the doula-ing comment. it does feel like something i'm meant to do, support people, that is.

beach house update: we are working on an offer today. it's crazy to think about. trying not to get too excited or too scared. we would likely not close until the fall so we'll have the whole off season to get used to the place and put furniture in it and then enjoy it next summer. weird concept. exciting, but weird. and incredibly daunting, the whole finances thing. incredibly.

babe needs new dipe. take care, mamajamas!

~claudia


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh I totally missed that you were a doula too Claudia! That's so amazing. Isn't it such fun?


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

the compy ate my last (somewhat longish!) post dangit.

cool about the silver boat HF! you will definitely be needing it.

well at least G is asking about the hotel in aspen and not for the house on the roaring fork river







(that is really cute). i have vacation cravings myself

ebin is getting fussier. i knew dream-babe was too good to last. bedtimes are still heinous around here because that is ebin's worst time. and isaac's too. isaac is actually sleeping right now (nap battles and mostly not napping these days) but i should wake him up and get started on dinner.

just wanted to say HI!!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Jstar- Dominic is having issues with nap time too... he just woke up at 5:45 pm my time! I had to go wake him up... He'll obviously be up later tonight... but I usually have him in bed by 8.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
Sorry for the pity party, I'm just soooooo over it. I can't imagine how you survived with your sanity intact, elsanne.

emmalola, I want to hug you. Badly. I don't know if you recall that I had a bad cough, reaaaalllly bad, somewhere in the last bit of pregnancy or postpartum, I can't even remember, but I went to bed, hacking my lungs away, with a CPF diaper between my legs and it would be WET in the morning. I distinctly recall the misery.
I am not so sure I have my sanity, but I can't tell you how much it means to me to feel commisserated with, heard, understood.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 

Els- I TOTALLY can see you as a Marnie.







Is that wierd? I've never met a Marnie in my life.


That is weird! But hey, you'd be right!
Sibling hope: Today I saw what I remember seeing on HF's little sister play home video: a one year old toddler and her big sis, PLAYING! I think we've turned a corner around here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
bedtimes are still heinous around here because that is ebin's worst time. and isaac's too.

Hey girl! Bedtimes were really awful for a while at first there, with two. They are still a zoo, but we have a decent routine. Tonight, however, I am







: because Amara woke up shortly after Sol went down, and she is in that stage where it is SO hard to get her to sleep and I just lay there and gnash my teeth and get truly, deeply angry about having to be a warm body, present, when she's already down, already nursed, etc etc and dare I move a hair and she's screaming. I get so tense.

totally bummed I missed the Hawaii postcard deadline. I saw that there and somehow it didn't compute.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tell me how much sleep your child is getting!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Els, how freaking hilarious is it that you are now my SECOND friend who used to go by Marnie??? For a totally random reason, not even close to her real name.









I'm here, mostly lurking, not being very good about reading in much detail. I'm just usually so crazed over here, if I get a min at the computer, I skim and don't post. Or I skim other forums and do drive by posts in random threads. I guess I feel like I can drop a quick one liner on other threads. I feel more obligated to _really_ check in with y'all.







: Plus I feel like I shuuld address other peope's goings on, but that takes more time than I usually have. But that mostly just means I don't post here. Must. Change. Pattern.

I'm soooooo jelly of the beach house purchase. Just to have a place to get away with out having to make a big vacay plan out of it. Divine!

Went to the fair this weekend. Jett was super adorable about the cows - as soon as he saw the first one, he started in with "E-I-O! E-I-O! E-I-O!" and kept on through the whole cow barn.







Mia loved the $3 carousel ride MORE than the $5 pony ride. Making a mental note of that for next time. Save my money and just go with the rickety fake horse on the carousel, skip the pony.









Long, hot day. Must relax NOW.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Wow-

I'm usually up at the same time as the goddess of the morning... but this time I think it's officially me.

With my horrible morning sickness, I think I'll relish in that for a moment.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Woops! I forgot to put me







on the end.

And I should update you guys.

I've been vegging on here lately because my home is driving me nuts. My boys are beautiful..... but my BIL and his girlfriend and her MEAN/SNEAKY/SPOILED kid have been staying here for two months while they look for a place in our town to move to. Her son is constantly picking on Dominic, will not share ANY of the boys' own toys with them when he's playing with them, lies and tries to get them to lie for him.... it's driving me NUTS!!! And now Dominic is picking up annoying traits from him such as "I had that toy first" when he didn't... and other such things he NEVER did before. Where did my little angel go? I just want my house and boys back to normal...

Ugh... sorry for the vent.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ugh. morning sickness. reason number 302 i should let doug get the V. as i was rocking the screaming baby next to the bed with the screaming child 2 nights ago (and getting to that truly deeply angry spot, elsanne), i was thinking JUST LET HIM GET THE V FOR PETES SAKE I DONt EVER WANT TO DO THIS AGAIN. it was one of those just wanna walk out the front door nights. i don't have the zen stamina for babies. i remember now that babies are hard







: so hard. (of course right now he's being sweet and mellow in his chair kicking and waving his arms)

amazingly last night ebin had his screamfest during dinner and then conked out on the couch. so i had an alone bedtime with isaac and he was down by 9 or 930ish very peacefully. which was surprising considering he napped until 6. the boy was tiiiii-red. after so many days fighting sleep i guess he was ready. and amazingly ebin went down on the couch pretty early and still slept til 7am (with 3 feeds). i assumed he'd be wide awake at 5am

i think isaac had his first official night terror 2 nights ago too. he screamed. i went in there. doug came in and by then he was completely fast asleep. he only sat up for maybe 15 seconds. wierd

ok. babe is done


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
i think isaac had his first official night terror 2 nights ago too. he screamed. i went in there. doug came in and by then he was completely fast asleep. he only sat up for maybe 15 seconds. wierd

Eleanor and Annabel _both_ do this! It's the freakiest thing. We think their sleep-cries must be genetic, allowing us to blame the donor (rather than psychosocial, thereby blaming ourselves).

Anywho, we're fine here. Just busy and trying to get going on volunteering with the local birth group, finish the reading I need for certification, toying with the idea of training to teach childbirth classes (there is a BFW leader training here next week and I am dying to go, but have no money







:







).

Morning sickness and pregnancy sickness sucks! Sorry guys, I wish I had a wand (been reading Harry and the whole magic thing is very appealing).


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh man... I am sorry you had such a rough night the other night. What is it that makes us forget so quickly about those nights when they are like 3? Oh man.... Hugs mama!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ooh... those frustrated, getting to angry times... i've had soooooooooooo many of them and i feel bad when i'm having them and sometimes i just have to pass off whomever is having the hard time to bill and step outside and breathe and cry.

inching my way through harry potter. i've actually read about 250 pages since picking it up on saturday evening. this is surprising to me since i can't finish a library book for beans in the 3 weeks i have it and they are usually considerable shorter.

cr*p, i just found another mouse turd on the floor. forgot to tell you all that last week our cat caught the mouse that was residing in our pantry. we knew it was there because we were finding mouse droppings on top of containers and such in the pantry and i heard some scuffling noises in the cabinet under our kitchen sink and same cat was standing guard there when i went to investigate. i hope we don't have another one. really gotta clean out the pantry and toss a bunch of stuff and sweep up in there and reorganize it.

in other news, our offer on the beach house is being presented this morning.







:







:







: we'll know something by tomorrow afternoon.

okay, babe is chewing on his fingers and is hungry for some food.

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yeah i had to make a nasty comment to doug that he should feel free to step in anytime he hears screaming for more than an hour and that i am probably not handling it that well.







: oy vey. really it is isaac i was getting more frustrated with because i know he is capable of being better. he was up and down and running around and would NOT stay in bed...and it was 11pm. and i was seeing red. the baby was doing the superfuss wants to feed but is so full it just comes out again thing. i think he's reached some overstimulation by the end of the day/gastro changes milestone. and lets hope it passes quickly







i'm *really* nervous because we have a babysitter tonight. luckily it will be 2 babysitters so they should be able to handle it. and i can always leave the restaurant if they can't. we're being treated to the heathman and i haven't been there and can't pass it up!

fingers crossed for the offer!! so exciting.

my goal for the day is addressing birth announcements. they arrived almost 2 weeks ago and i haven't even started yet. must.do.it. which is why i'm procrastinating right now







:







ha

omg this guy just walked down the sidewalk outside our house with a huge boombox blasting some 80s rap. rad







GIANT boombox.

well i just got a new goal for the day....2 new contracts and the phone guy coming to doug's office. i think i'll take the announcements with me.

ta ta!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

counteroffered exactly what we thought they would. firm on price plus 1 yr home warranty and assorted stuff in the house plus some plants. will update later after i talk to bill but my leaning is to take it. it's a really good price for that area.

accccccccccccccccccck! daunting! two mortgages! ack!

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Fingers crossed, Claudia!!

Unfortunately, E's vcug still showed reflux (no change)...bummed!

C's MRI in the morning---please let there be a very good nurse to put in the IV!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Wait, Jstar. Are you telling me that you put BOTH kids to bed? REALLY????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

This is me being shocked.







drop

Is there some obvious reason that D doesn't put Isaac to bed, that I have somehow missed? Cause if he's got his feet up during this, I am leaving my apartment right now, marching down the street, and givin him a piece of my mind. Harumph.

I read that and promptly skipped all other msgs. Back to reading.

(Coincidentally, tonight I put both kids to bed for the first time by myself because dh had a meeting he couldn't skip and our babysitter started throwing up right before she was supposed to come and take care of W. And miraculously, W needed to nurse just as I was laying down w/ L, and all was well)


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

HF- ugh, what a bummer about the VCUG. L had one of those to rule out reflux to the kidneys (and the accompanying antibiotics for what felt like forever), so I have just a tiny, tiny idea of what you go through all the time.














for a great nurse tomorrow for C!

Danile- sorry about the family frustrations. I'll bet that your parenting will have way more of an impact in the long run than the bratty behavior of their semi-cousins.







Venting is always allowed.









TC- oooooooh exciting about the house. You might be getting your "baby" just before EL and Jacq get theirs! (oh, and I'm afraid to tell you that I think generally when you have one mouse, you have more than one).

Els- by the way, I LIKE the name Marnie, if I didn't mention. Just figured you maybe didn't, since you go by your given name instead. But Marnie fits your outsides maybe more than your insides. To me it's a quirky, but matter-of-fact name. Girl-next-door-but-not-in-a-boring-way.









Megan- Jett is getting to be a real little person now. Crazy.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey mamafriends-

I'm here, just in exactly the same spot as meg with the skimming/not posting thing. Doing a drive-by here as well, but really wanted to say:

HF







on the reflux. Good thoughts for the MRI today, fingers crossed for both of you.

Complete and total understanding of the frustration/anger with difficult bedtimes. When C was threeish, we would sometimes have to sit with her for two hours before she would sleep. Fortunately Allison is much easier in that regard.

And jstar, I'm in line behind fern for DH-smackage if needed.

Marnie? Amanda? Just when I thought I knew you!

See? In the last 5 minutes all three of my kids have decided I must be climbed on. Sigh, and run.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thinking of heather...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Thinking of heather...









: ... ... ...









faxed backed acceptance of their offer this morning. crazy. we are crazy. and excited. and crazy.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations Claudia! I hope you get it! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

so awesome claudia!

i actually talked to doug last night finally because i wasn't angry anymore. he said he was asleep and had no idea there was a screamfest going on until i came down and he opened his eyes and i yelled at him. he could always use a good smackage.

so far the bedtime routine is tag team bathing. doug bathes isaac and i bathe ebin. (this is improvement from doug rarely doing a bath). then we do jammies for both. then i read stories and doug goes and puts his feet up. usually ebin is pretty content at this point and will lay on the bed while i read. then it is supposed to go: tuck isaac in ~9 and take ebin downstairs again because he won't go down until 11ish (when i just take him to bed with me or else rock and put him in the crib). but that night it was too late and ebin was fussy and isaac didn't want me to leave him. so it was spontaneous combustion (eta: the resolution of the convo was that when this happens i am either handing ebin off to him or he needs to lay with isaac a while)

when ebin gets older and needs to go to bed at the same time as isaac we are going to have to revamp the routine and it better involve lots of daddy. it will also be nice when they can bathe together.

dinner out was great last night







it was smooth sailing with the babysitters and all was peaceful and quiet. we stayed up WAY too late though and i am sooo tired.

i'm planning to take the max to the zoo this afternoon with the 2 boys and the stroller to meet a friend for the concert. i'm a little daunted by getting there. but hopefully it will be ok. isaac has been DYING to ride the train so he kept saying 'is it this day????' this morning.

heather - that is a bummer about the vcug







and i hope you get a good nurse for the IV.

danile - i missed your post about the family staying with you but that sounds like a LONG time to have someone in your space. that would drive me nuts too


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

danile, I'm so shocked you haven't gone postal on your family yet. That would drive me bananas.

jstar- I've been wondering how the two bedtimes thing would go. I think D needs to get in on the act a little more- that's a lot of work for one mommy. Could D take Ebin while you're doing storytime, at least? And I hope you have a great time at the zoo, and the train ride is relaxing and fun like it should be.

The lentil has been really fighting bedtime lately. The other night he was sitting in his doorway leafing through books in the little bit of filtered light from the livingroom. This was at least 30 minutes after we'd all said goodnight and left him to go to sleep. Last night he came sneaking out of his room (on tiptoes, back hunched over like he was sneaking up on me) to tell me that he needed a second song. And even then he didn't go to sleep. He likes to lay in his bed and wave a flashlight around, telling stories and singing songs to himself. Sometimes he does this for 45 minutes! The boy is not getting enough sleep!

Oh- the lentil is reading! He's figured out how to sound out short words like log, dog, cat, bat etc. (well, not etc.







) We're so excited. And right now it doesn't look like he's inherited his father's dyslexia, but we'll have to wait to see about that. We got him a set of early reader books to encourage this, but he seems to have figured it out on his own so we'll just have the books around and help him out when he wants it. Maybe he's not sleeping because he's got this big learning thing going on in his mind. hrmmmm.

Thinking of you, Heather.

TC- how great about your second home! We go back and forth on getting a second home someday. I think we won't just because we like to camp and roam more than stay put, but I definitely fantasize about having a set place to retreat to when needed.

I'm finally feeling better, thank goodness. Woke up after sleeping a solid night through, finally got my appetite back, and don't constantly feel like I'm going to pass out any second now from the fatigue. Still, I'm going to nap a little this afternoon before I pick up the lentil, just to be kind to my body.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

In random fashion since my brain is fried....

EL---how cool about the reading!! I'm guessing C might be there by the end of the year. She knows a bunch of sight words and has an amazing memory for stories. Sometimes I think she knows more than she letting on.







C adores the biscuit easy readers and similar longer beginner books. Rock on, Lentil!

Jstar--as soon as E could sit up in the bath seat I ceded bathtime duty to DH for both girls and let him figure out how to manage. Sometimes it's together baths or bath for one, while the other waits playing or in the crib, etc. It was hard to get into a bedtime groove w/ two until E was more reliable w/ the nighttime routine.

Claudia---eeeee!!! Yay!! Hope this all comes together!

sedation and MRI was the easy part. IV was in lickety split. Nurses were awesome. Tough part was coming out of sedation since she woke right up. Oh man. Not fun. We had an interesting afternoon going to the mall to ride the carousel and to Starbucks for a cookie and then Target for a toy and lots o' driving around until little miss Loopy fell asleep. Still sleeping now so will just let her be. Should know the results tomorrow afternoon. The only thing the nurse did say was that her adenoids were HUGE! so might call the ENT's NP tomorrow and ask her to pull up the MRI at her office and have a look to see if she needs to see her again, because really what's another $20 copay down the drain.







: Thankfully MIL kept E all day and DH will pick her up after work.

Totally OT, but anyone reading anything interesting?? I finally started the Kite Runner (khaled hosseini) today because I'm still waiting for his new one on reserve at the library. Any good fluff beach reads??


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh Heather! I'm glad everything went off so well. Now hopefully everything gets resolved as quickly as possible! Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

heather, glad the procedure went well. And, now adenoids, too! Wow, I don't know how you manage it all. But, I hope you get some *good* answers from the MRI.









As far as reading, I'm back to reading some birth stories from Ina Mae and "Your Amazing Newborn" but I really want some fiction, too. I have read 3 or 4 of the #1 Ladies Detective Agency and they are definitely easy beach-type reading. DH is deeply engrossed in Harry Potter, so I might start something. I'm thinking of "The Poisonwood Bible" by Barbara Kingsolver cause I got it at a book sale a few years ago and several people have told me to read it.

Jstar-good for you for talking to dh about bedtime help. Let us know how the new plan works. DH has been doing bath and bedtime for over a year so I'm hoping he can continue to do so when the babe comes. G will go to bed for me, too, but he and dh have a real groove worked out. I'd like to return to my part-time night job in a few months, so I'd like dh to figure out how to do both, but that will come in time, I figure. And, it's only if I can figure out how to pump and this baby will take a bottle since G never did. Ah....the beauty of two little ones!

I'm sorry to hear about the bedtime woes for everyone...I hope it's just a short phase, or summer, or something!!!!! And, I hope it's not catching....

Gotta go. G just woke up and we have some friends visiting. We're going to take them into Glenwood Springs and show them around. Also, gonna attend the last Jazz in the Park concert of the summer (we've been here two summers now and managed to attend NONE!)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

they acknowledged receipt of our acceptance of their offer and we are going downtown to sign paperwork to get the mortgage thing rolling since bill will be gone in alaska all next week and they want to close in less than a month! eek! ack!

~claudia


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Ha! I am sort of back. Ignoring my kids who desperately need attention and feeling overwhelmed with stuff to do.
HF - I don't know exactly what is going on, but I am sending you strength. Sounds like a lot on your plate and I will catch on eventually. Also, I enjoyed Wicked and Mirror Mirro but noth the easiest reads. Fluff- "I don't know how she does it" I thought was funny.
Lisa- you started me on the quest for the perfect bicycle transportation of large children system. I found it! Actually you found it first- it is... The xtracycle! So I change my vote, you should get one and so should I. With the bike seat, footies and a townie!
I have not caught up and can't anyway. I have to take the kids o the shortest possible drive to the park for their swimlesson. But our house is being painted and they fight in the Burley I am trying out which I can't get out of the storage shed because of the painters.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
allowing us to blame the donor (rather than psychosocial, thereby blaming ourselves).









:







: You funneh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Els, how freaking hilarious is it that you are now my SECOND friend who used to go by Marnie??? For a totally random reason, not even close to her real name.










*twilight zone theme song* Now, that is really weird! One time, while I was still Marnie, someone saw my ID in a video rental place (back when they were videos and not dvds) and said, "Elsanne? What do you go by?" And I said, "how do you know I don't go by elsanne?" and he responded, "my niece is named that, and she doesn't go by it either." ftr, I have NEVER met another elsanne ever ever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
Her son is constantly picking on Dominic, will not share ANY of the boys' own toys with them when he's playing with them, lies and tries to get them to lie for him.... it's driving me NUTS!!! And now Dominic is picking up annoying traits from him such as "I had that toy first" when he didn't... and other such things he NEVER did before. Where did my little angel go? I just want my house and boys back to normal...

This would make me crazy too, I really despise the idea that they learn horrid things from other kids.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
screaming child 2 nights ago (and getting to that truly deeply angry spot, elsanne), i was thinking JUST LET HIM GET THE V FOR PETES SAKE I DONt EVER WANT TO DO THIS AGAIN.

For me right now, that is the stage of "it takes me 8,000,000 hours to get to sleep and you are absolutely CHAINED to this bed until I get there". One year olds. *sigh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 

omg this guy just walked down the sidewalk outside our house with a huge boombox blasting some 80s rap. rad







GIANT boombox.

Yessssss!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 

Els- by the way, I LIKE the name Marnie, if I didn't mention. Just figured you maybe didn't, since you go by your given name instead. But Marnie fits your outsides maybe more than your insides. To me it's a quirky, but matter-of-fact name. Girl-next-door-but-not-in-a-boring-way.










Love this. See Blog.
You know, I actually don't mind Marnie at all, but it really represents who I was pre-Peace Corps which was a very different entity from what emerged from Guatemala two years, three months later. Since "elsanne" is on all my paperwork, and "Marnie" is not, all my life I had told teachers to "just call me Marnie" despite what they saw on their roll list, and when I went to Miami for PC staging, I just let them go ahead and call me elsanne, just for kicks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
they acknowledged receipt of our acceptance of their offer and we are going downtown to sign paperwork to get the mortgage thing rolling since bill will be gone in alaska all next week and they want to close in less than a month! eek! ack!

WAHOOOOO HOW VERY MEGA EXCITING, GIRL!!! I bet you are hopping about excitedly, I know I would be!!!!!! GAAAAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Okay mamas! HELP! I've never dealt with this before!

Dominic just took himself potty and when I went to help him down I noticed he had a couple streaks of blood in his stool! Is that normal? What could it be? Totally freaking me out- but I don't want to take him in if it could be normal to have the docs run tests on him. He says it didn't hurt to go potty and his tummy doesn't hurt..


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

danile: it could be from capillaries/other little blood vessels near his anus after he went poop, so it ay not actually be from his digestive tract. if it were my child, i would likely observe the poops for a few days to see if i saw any more and if not, chalk it up to pushing the poop out. if you do see more, then i would call the health care provider and ask the advice nurse what else you would be looking for if it were more serious. blood in the stool from the gi tract can also sometimes be an allergy marker.

but first things first, don't freak! it could just be a one time occurrence.

~claudia


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Good! That's what I wanted to hear. I also looked it up online and it said that for children it is most typically constipation or milk allergies. He hasn't had any allergies to milk so far... so maybe he's just a little constipated. It said it's no reason to call our HCP if it's small amounts. It was a small amount... I will just keep an eye out... but SHEESH! Way to freak a mom out!







:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh and thank you so much for your help Claudia!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Hey y'all, I'm back. The internet thing got fixed this morning. (Turned out to not be the modem... explanation on my blog.)

I'll try to do real catching up later. Heath, I hope everything turns out okay with the VCUG, adenoids, etc. My favorite pregnant people (now both cold-free?), I'm thinking of both of you..







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

C's MRI "normal"....going to stop the med we had started and basically do nothing and ignore her symptoms per the neuro.







So obviously a normal MRI is a good thing, but a "we're out of ideas so do nothing" response isn't the most helpful, yk? Maine vacation countdown continues. At this rate, I just may not come back!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

well i'm glad the mri was normal but the just wait and see thing doesn't inspire a lot of confidence i'm sure. you need a vacation mama!!!

i just read wild swans about 3 generations of chinese women. not very fluffy but i learned a lot about communist china that i didn't know. i need a new book myself. and my brian is so fried i can't remember the book i read before wild swans.

my brain is so fried i mailed out all my announcements yesterday without the little hospital wallet sized pictures of ebin







so uh...i have like a mondo amount of those on hand. mega forehead slap on that one. i was in such a rush to get them done and out of my life. SLEEP DEPRIVED

last night i yelled out the window to doug to take ebin at bedtime. and he did and managed to get him to take the binky for a bit before doing the switcheroo with me. he finished up stories and isaac was fine. so yeah, better. there's no way he'll ever get to the point of doing it _all_ what good daddies!

i wish i could have 5 or 6 hours right now to dink around with sewing projects. i just bought some new fabrics and i'm itching to go craft in the basement. ebin is not the mr. sleepy he once was though. i may get 20 minutes if i hurry up and get off the computer









our train ride and zoo concert were fun. i was having high anxiety on the train because it was rush hour and SO crowded i was sure i'd never manage to get off. or that isaac would get off before me or something heinous. i was able to chill out once we got there. and the ride home was nice and empty.

one of my best friends from college is having a really hard time having a baby. and she soooooooooo wants one. she's had 4 miscarriages. and after the 4th her OB *finally* referred her to a fertility specialist. she was really upset she had to go through the 4th one for them to finally do that....grrr at the insurance. so she has this appointment at the specialist and just figured out she is pregnant again. i'm just praying that *this* is the one. i want it so badly for her! please think your most positive sticky thoughts.

ebin's awake...so much for sewing


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

kk: yay for internet access problem resolution!

heath: glad the mri looked "normal" but the wait and see approach must be exasperating, especially when C is having a difficult time or doesn't seem herself.







and hey, at least she isn't taking that one more pharmaceutical for right now, right?

jstar: major sticky vibes to your friend...







:

update on beach house:

*mortgage loan application papers signed yesterday afternoon.









*home inspection ordered today for tuesday morning, although they called me back later to tell me the fee price they gave me was wrong, that it would be $115 more, then a minute later only $100 more. i asked the assistant if there was any way they could do it for the same price as the other company i got a quote from (only $40 more than the original price she quoted me) and she said she could see if they could do it for that, could i hold and she would check, so i told her to call me back. she did, and they can. the difference in fee is because of the distance to travel since this is a small town and the inspectors serve the whole north coast area.

*driving out there tuesday morning to meet inspector and show my dad the house and spend a little time in manzanita (the town), eat lunch, probably. then back home during naptime and into the city to meet my now-san-franciscan friend-from-college who is doing a last minute trip up to seattle, portland & crater lake before he dives into the world of being a "graduate school student".

*truckin' right along with the loan stuff and the nitty-gritty details of buying a house. can i just say how much i love our mortgage brokers? seriously. they rock.

bill leaving for alaska saturday morning, and my dad arrives around noon on saturday to stay with us while daddy is gone.

okay, must go to post office to mail earnest money check...









~claudia


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey mamas. I've had a rough week. My best friend was involved in the Lindsay Lohan arrest. She's falling apart and I've been spending a lot of time with her on the phone. Another good (childless) friend of ours just flew down to LA to be with her and help her cope. I don't have the energy to rehash it all right now, but you can read more about it in this thread.

*ETA, my posts in that thread start at #32.

HF, I'm totally







: for you at the wait and do nothing approach with C.







:







:







:

Claudia..... EEP! I'm excited for you!

Jess, I feel for you and the dual bedtimes. It's pretty much all mama, all the time around here, so I feel your pain.

Jett's crying. Gotta run.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

All I have to say mamameg is WHOA. WHOA. LL had better pay for some counseling for your friend. And any of the damages incurred from her destructive behavior.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Wow, meg. I feel horribly for your friend. Craziness. Here's a







for you, too. It's hard to see this happen to someone you care for.

My life: not nearly so dramatic. This is a good thing, I know!







Going to see the mw today, then maybe for a swim. Hoping G will take an early nap so we can do aforementioned items without too much problem!

Glad it's the weekend! Our guests left, and they were totally low maintenance, so all's well. They actually will be moving out here, about 20 minutes from us, so that's pretty cool.

Baby moving, belly expanding. I'm feeling okay, just get lots of toning contractions (my mw's words for Braxton-Hicks) with every step. I've been trying to take short walks at least every other day. My mom will be here in one week...and I have a haircut appt. next Thursday, so let's hope the babe waits until after that!

Better go see if G will nap!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow, it can be really stressful to deal with other peoples fallout too. That kind of thing can make you feel so helpless and still take so much out of you.

HF- I am always amazed at the things you have to deal with. I feel put out when I have to take the kids merely to the Dr for a cough or -G forbid - the allergist. Yet you are going to MRI's neurologists, therapy and yet you seem so balanced through it all. I know you don't feel balanced though and that you wish you had more help all around. Still, I feel like through it all you are really handling it all well. My standards would have gone way lower by this point.

I am totally irked by an incident at school yesterday. And I feel of two minds about the whole thing. First a friend calls me up and is freking out over the fact that we need to use different cleaners because of the presence of antifreeze in certain cleaners. Thing is that we use vinegar and borax for the most part and she has always complained about using those too. But, being a coop, if you research the healthiest cleaner and then propose it, and it is in the budget, you can actually get it.
Then I had to bring snack and there are a lot of allergies in the class this week - nuts, berries, dairy and egg whites. Yet, Julia is the kind of kid who need a protein snack because she is not a big breakfast eater. So a bit of protein holds her over till lunchtime. I apply this to my snack choices and
I brought

...

hot dogs







:







:







:







:







:

snappea crisps

and watermelon.

So this mom whom I have never met before but seemed very NFL and AP to me (and I was thinking may be a fun person to hang with) starts complainin g that the watermelon was not organic and there was processed food on offer. And a guy asks me if there is beef in the hot dogs -but he was totally nice about it- I told him probably since they are Kosher and not turkey. But this woman was being quite a sow about the food offering. Why is everyone so willing to tell me what I should not do, yet not willing to walk a mile in my shoes? Tell me that!

GRRRRRRR







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:
Rant over

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

nuggets---eeek! It must have been hard enough to accomodate all the allergies, let alone the pickyness from the parent. Our preschool does shared snack w/ guidelines, but always has the option for kids to bring their own. I think what happened to you is why







: I've never volunteered to bring anything to a meeting where the NFL police were on patrol.

Megan--feel so sorry for your friend. That must have been terrifying! It almost doesn't even matter that it was LL, yk? Really hope this dies down so she can find some peace and deal w/ the aftermath. *hugs*

Jacquie--getting so excited for you guys! I got major girl vibes for you the other day (which probably means boy!







)

Playgroup for us this morning and grocery store. But of course I forgot the one thing I needed most at the store, so we'll be heading back after naps. Good thing it's only a mile away!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

megan: yipes, that sounds so scary for your friend. hope it all dies down quickly and that your friend can find some help and work through the worst of it soon...

jacqueline:







: sheesh... picky woman... let it roll off ya, mama...

jacquie: can't believe you are so close to meeting that new babe of yours.







:

and elola, too: sending you peaceful end of pregnancy vibes and definitely no more sickies!

bill is driving me kind of batty the past few days with the last minute things he wants to do before he leaves for alaska tomorrow morning. yeah, not all gonna happen. cat litter needs to be changed and it's his turn (i write it on the calendar so there is no disputing), garden needs to be clipped back because the rain we had last week made it exploooooooooooooooooode, stuff needs to be packed, and i still have to do underwear/socks laundry and cold laundry (his t-shirts and stuff). also, a brand new pair of pants he bought for the trip from rei (convertible zip off north face pants == $$$) has ripped in the crotch. the stitching just came right out! so i have to run over there and exchange them and hopefully the same thing won't happen again. thank god this new rei is only 10 minutes away from us.

still moving forward on the beach house thing but nothing new to report, probably until the inspection on tuesday morning. it's feel more real and overwhelming but also exciting all at the same time. i'm trying not to plan too much ahead just in case we hit a roadblock and it doesn't happen. but i'm really looking forward to 4th of july out there next summer.









okay, must save baby from toddler flailing spoons...

~claudia


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

So did I hear you right in the beginning Claudia that your beach house is on a beach in Oregon? If so.. what beach in Oregon? I lived in OR for awhile and travel there frequently. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Oregon... I'm just a mommy's girl... and there's no chance of her moving that far south.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

danile: yep, we live about 18 miles west of portland, and the house that we are potentially purchasing is in Manzanita, 13 miles south of Cannon Beach and with its own gorgeous beach and super cute little town. it's also right next to Nehalem Bay State Park which has fabulous camping right next to the beach but well protected from the wind.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Aaaahhh!!! I LOVE Nehalem Bay! That was our most frequent spot. My DH and I lived in Newberg, Tigard and Lake Oswego for awhile.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Glad the beach house is rolling along, TC. It sounds very exciting!!!

Nuggets, the whiners can go... uh, jump in a lake. *Really*. It's just friggin' SNACK, and as long as it doesn't trigger any allergies, I figure it's golden. (Okay, I wouldn't be thrilled about trans fat and HFCS, but *one* snack? Sheesh.) I don't know what the crisps are, but I'm sure they're not going to harm anyone in the quantities they were consumed.

Jacquie, things sound very calm.







Just getting excited that ?? will soon be here.









Meg, that sounds CRAZY. Wow. LL needs to get her life in control and quit screwing others' lives up. Your poor friend.

I'm also on the Doug Needs to Do Something at Bedtime bandwagon. No excuses. I realllly hope your friend doesn't go through another m/c, Jess.
EL, your cold *better* be gone by now.

My mom is visiting, and we went to a really awesome kids' concert this afternoon (drumming!), and then dh and I get to go on a date tonight. We're going to a thing about bugs at the library tomorrow, and then she's coming to my service on Sunday. (So lots of fun around here.)


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I once camped in Nehalem state park and when we drove by it last year I reminded DH of it and he had forgotten the WHOLE THING! Luciferous bacteria, crazed racoons and ALL!! It was very weird and yet funny. Beautiful spot though and I am envious all over. Beach house driving distance from here - or even beach cottage - is not really in the budget.

And I really hate it when I foprget something at the store.

I did manage to get J to sit and ride in the bike seat today (I bribed and it was not pretty) but she was into it once she was in there. I guess she is a pretty nervous kid since I dropped her on the concrete floor when she was 6 weeks old.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
I guess she is a pretty nervous kid since I dropped her on the concrete floor when she was 6 weeks old.







:



















Um...lesseee...TC I am VERY excited about your house in Manzanita. I have been there although I don't remember it at all.

Meg: freaky!!! about your friend. That would have scared the sheeeiiit out of me to be chased like that. Weiiiird.

Nuggets: I regularly give Sol kosher hot dogs, and sometimes some not-kosher hot dogs. Usually I go the turkey route. Anyway, you can't please everyone all the time, so why try?

jstar thinking about you, your two kids, your husband, your friend and her baby...

Jacqueline thinking about you and your imminent baaaabyyyy!

Today is a busy Saturday and it's been raining all night! Pretty amazingly wet year around here in the high desert. I receive a renter at one of my vacation rental places at 10, take Sol to a birthday party at 12, then go dance tonight starting to get ready at 5...no musicians tonight, they are all out and about doing other things, but next week we should be back in action.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

*swoops in, arms outstretched, cape flying*

Back from a long weekend away, just in time to save the thread from page TWO!

Took the kids to my (step)mom's house in Michigan for the weekend. Much fun had by all, but little sleep had by any. Mom lives on a little lake, like walk out the back door, cross the lawn, put the kayak in the water and paddle away type place. Very nice. Allison (who LOVES the pool and everything to do with water) was suddenly terrified of the fact that she couldn't see the bottom of the lake, which was about 18 inches deep - but she got over it in short order.

Meg,







whoa.
HF,








:








TC, yay beach house progress! I am living vicariously through you.
KK enjoy your mom. Mine is coming in 48 hours and seeing as we got back about an hour ago.... I'm not ready.
els,









Hugs to everyone else, I have to run, my kids are threatening implosion.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Beginning to wonder about these terrific mood swings. How could I love my life and then hate it equally much at different moments, even in the same day?

Hi Juice! so happy that you posted, it gave my life purpose at the moment to come check in with mmf. Kind of depressed, the same old same old, I don't do anything as well as I could/should, that's my favorite whipping crop for these moments.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

els,







, you know, you don't give yourself enough credit. Sometimes it's just fine, beyond fine, to do things as well as they need to be done and not one bit more.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

hey els, aren't you my sister cancerian moonchild? ergo mood swings are part of who we are. but if it's more than that, then maybe it is something to be concerned with. either way, mucho







s and :hags. you could always move back to portland to be with the mmf conglomerate here...???

fun weekend with my dad. oops, dinner's ready.

thinking of renae in hawaii... ahhh....

~claudia


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

hey elsanne, i second what Juice said...







.

We were a quiet bunch this weekend, weren't we?

Well, I woke up this morning losing lots of pink-tinged mucus. Granted, I was having a dream about *ya know* so perhaps that is what started it...too bad dh couldn't really benefit from the dream, but it was a good one!









Anyway, I don't know if this is actually losing my mucus plug gradually or if it's just normal. We'll have to wait and see. I did have other dreams last night about actually birthing...that's the first time I've had them this whole pregnancy. And, I've just felt menstrual-crampy since I woke up, but nothing regular, just dull achy cramps. Something's going on with my body, but we've yet to see what it is.

Tons of errands to do today, so I best get.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh Jacqueline! If you are ready for this to be it... I'll cross my fingers for you! Either way... it sounds like progress.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow Jacquie, I was thinking of you last night and wondering. Maybe your time is coming???

Els, you have so many people who care for you and admire you. I'm not sure what it is that you're not "doing very well," but I sure can't see it.

We had a good weekend, but Mom and I both have L's cold now, and we both feel like our sinuses are going to explode. (Ah, so *this* is why L has had grumpy nights the past few nights...). My service went well, except the musician didn't show. (??) The hymn accompanist (is that the right word?) filled in seamlessly, thankfully. (Jacquie, tell T I have renewed respect for ministers everywhere... I knew how much work it is putting together a service and sermon, but now I *really* know.)

Juice, the lake sounded


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

OK, Jacqueline, you can't just give us news like that and disappear. As you know, serious stalking will now commence. So we need details. And I need to prepare a smilie parade. So, now that you've had your lecture from me..









Keeping you in my thoughts! I think your day is coming verrrry soon. I'm getting girl vibes, but I'll just wait and see! Thinking of you mama, and sending you strength and peace.

Els, big hugs and kisses to you mama. You always seem so confident and full of life that your post worries me. You are an awesome mama and person. You have overcome so much. Don't forget what a beautiful and wise woman you are.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

*Really contemplating what made her disappear! Was it breakfast? Was it just coincidence... or was it LABOR? *

Duh duh duh....

Staying tuned to find out...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm hoping the absence is jacquie resting now while she can!

elsanne--**hugs**


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey guys,
I'm still here. We just had loads of errands to do and since Mondays are dh's day off, I wanted to include him in the fun! So, I got a pedicure, dh went to Office Depot and Wal-Mart with G, then we went to the bank, lunch, Pet store, Vitamin Cottage, Lowe's and the grocery store! Whew. All the while I'm emitting big amounts of mucus. Sorry if TMI, but hey, it's just a reality. We just got home and I got to put on clean panties, so I feel better.

I didn't have any of this mucus stuff with G, so this is foreign territory for me. It's no longer pink-tinged, though, and from what I've read it sounds like mucus plugs can regenerate. I'm pretty sure it's not my bag of waters cause I think that would be more liquid and less mucus-y, right? Anyway, I'm keeping an eye on it. Still no regular cx, just BH and general crampiness.

Don't worry, all. I'll keep you informed!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Jacqueline, in my experience, the waters were clearly waters and completely distinguishable from mucus. Harder to tell the difference between water and pee, actually. But either way, there's something happening down there. Maybe you'll be a full moon momma tonight?!









Elsanne, count me in the gang of people who think you are totally rad. I'm always amazed by how you swing the single mom thing, the follow your bliss thing, the honesty thing. All admirable traits in a super amazingly wonderful package. Hang in there.

Mememe: Had our homebirth home visit today. I can't believe we're at 36 weeks. It's just unreal. The midwives are amazing, I can't wait to have them here for the main event. I want them to come over and hang out every week, you know? I was sort of disappointed that the rest of the prenatals happen at their clinic. I'm such a convert to homebirth at this point you would have to pay me serious money to convince me to go back to hospital birth for an uncomplicated low-risk birth. They were totally reassuring, they had a great confidence about them, and they were just relaxed and wonderful. They answered all our questions with total honesty and patience, and I feel so comfortable with them I am able to actually say those things that I'm afraid about. That sort of vulnerability doesn't come easy to me, you know?

But it's not all peaches and cream... of course. My brother was on another drinking binge this weekend and I started getting wierd calls from him that made it sound like he was serious about attempting suicide. So last night I spent an unreasonable amount of time going to his house and talking to him about his drinking, while he was drunk. It was stupid, and I know I have to stop trying to rescue him. My mom was pressuring me to do it and I just caved. I swear, I need to go to alanon meetings, you know? Because his life is not my life and I'm in no position to waste valuable time trying to save him. God, I'm so disgusted with the whole situation.







: After all that I ended up having another migraine this morning, and spent some good time thinking about how the migraine was a result of me doing too much, trying to help too many. time to pick some battles. But I'm ranting. Anyway...

I can't wait to hear from renae. (how's that for changing the subject?!)


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Okay, ladies. I'm off to try and get a little rest. I *might* be in for a busy night; we'll see. I called my mw around 9:30 to check in with her as I had thought I might have been having some cx, in addition to the copious mucus (which has become pink again). She lives about an hour and a half away, so I wanted her to be on the alert. I told her I was going to take a bath, she said it all sounded good. Mucus could mean things are imminent, or not, so just let her know if patterns change. While in the tub for 20 minutes, I had 3 cx. Now, I remember them! The first two were 10 minutes apart, then the 3rd was 5-6 minutes after the 2nd. I had another little one while getting out of the tub, too. So, we'll see if this pattern repeats itself. They're not too bad, just like menstrual cramps, like I remember from last time.

So dh has gone to sleep. I'm going to see if I can do the same. If anyone is still up out there, maybe light a candle for me! I'll update you in the morning.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jacquie: thinking of you, mama... and your sweet little one that you will be meeting face to face really soon, it seems...










~claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

My candle is lit, and I'm now hopping off the internet to spend some time sending sweet, strong birthing vibes your way, in case this is the night...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Jaqcueline- these are for you

Shhhhh... panther stalks.

My belly is full of light and love

I release my birthing over to my body and my baby

The panther stalks deeper into stillness

(Juice's Haiku)

as the moon ripens
surrender to the forces
that bring new life

I wish you a beautiful labor, and a happy meeting of your moon baby


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

...just stalking by...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

oooooooooeeeeeeeeeeee!! Thinking of you Jacquie! I'm so excited you might already have met your sweet little one!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Soooo excited about Jacqueline's possible, imminent child being born!

Wahooo!

I am doing much better. TC, I am a Taurus, which by nature are not particularly moody but rather stable (why we are drawn to Cancers--opposites attract!) so it's really unnerving to me to have days like that.
All of your words really, really help me--it helps to see from outside of my wah-wah bubble. Later that night Viet was able to listen for a while (not his forte) and that was what I needed.

*edit* beware long rambly entry, going to cut n paste to blog! skip over as time allows/disallows!*

Here is my take (un oh, feeling a blog entry coming on) on what I went through--forgive the random, entirely-me-focused nature of this, you are being my muses yet again--
Saturday night was the show. No musicians, so we had canned music, which we had danced to but once pre-show. Anyway, so we didn't have our cool transitions or endings all planned out, which really is essential if you're trying to impress. Which I wasn't, particularly. We had my friend dancing, the one whose husband is still MIA, her debut because she needed to get back to some semblance of normal life. Bless her heart.
So, 3 dancers. Good #, and good dynamic. Our first set was great, because we did have good transitions/endings, and our guest dancer was a man, who is an up n coming bellydance star and whose performance I believe I have reviewed in my blog over a year ago--I saw him when I was largely preg with Amara. Anyway, he rocked socks, and totally kicked our butts on a performance level. Our second set kind of sucked, was repetitious, but I'm pretty sure only the astute eye would really have judged it so--except that he only saw the second set, not the first, and his opinion of me really mattered, and his table of fans included one woman who *hates* tribal style with a passion, who sat there and scowled and sucked in all the good energy I could muster which wasn't much. He never shared with me his opinion. Usually, post-show, the guest artist/s and my tribe go back to Jude's house and eat pizza/drink wine and chat, he had no such desire or intention, preferring to hang with his fan club.
Jude and I drank wine and got silly, and fun was had. However, the next day, I was a little hung over, just a little, I didn't get like drunk, I mean c'mon, I'm a mom y'know, and I went to his class he had arranged to teach, a 5-hr thing. I actually thought it was only 3 hrs so I had to leave early, and really enjoyed the class although when I left there, I didn't feel imbued with love toward my body and all that it could do, I felt less-than, in a big way. I felt like a total mediocre dancer, compared to him.
I was not in a mood to be present as a mother when I got home, and felt shitty about that too. And my "boss" had not deposited my paycheck, after asking me in an email, "can I ask, without offending you, what work was done in real hours for this paycheck?".

So I felt like a crappy dancer, crappy mother, and crappy employee all day Sunday and was filled with loathing toward my body which is still so overweight post-baby, more than a year later, the excuses people have so kindly created for me have long since expired.

Monday, I call my "boss" and am ready to tell him my thoughts about why the beautiful retreat center is STILL not booked (our competition, mainly--less money for more services and beauty) and that I will simply flounder and die if he pulls the plug on my salary which by all rights I am having a hard time earning because there's just not that much more work to be done. I tell him the first thought, and he says oh sorry about not wiring your money, I got so busy, I'll do it today, and I don't mention the second part. It's still there but his voice was kind on the phone and I didn't want to go there.

I also realized that I am not a gay male in my 20s with lots of time and energy to prove to the world that I am a Serious Artist, perfecting my technique with hours in the studio in front of the mirror. I do not dance to prove anything, and he does, with good reason. Imagine being a male bellydancer, with 2.5 years of dancing under your belt, you've got a lot to prove to the world. Especially if you are gay and latino. And he has earned every bit of it, simply put, he kicks ass (stifling urge to make pun).
Again, we return to: Why do I dance? (me, or anyone who performs? or doesn't perform)
I've got my answer figgered out: a while back, I "received" a message that part of my purpose in life is to create and participate in circles of women, for all that that does for us. When I perform, it is especially to and for the women in the audience who cannot or will not dance, to reflect the goddess within to make them also shine and feel it, relate to what they see. Not so that they look at me and feel less, that they "could never do that". Based on feedback, I've achieved my purpose.
Remembering this, I am okay with what I'm doing. Yes, inspired to be a better dancer based on the techniquey things I learned in his class, which I'm going to practice. I knew, even when I was in it, that it wasn't about him--but rather, I was having a response to him/what I perceived that was to be a lesson. Ugh, however, because I really hate the drastic ups n downs. I am not so sure I'm cut out to be a performer.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh Elsanne!

Your post broke my heart. So hopefully this isn't too long of a post, and I can manage to make some sense out of what spinning around in my head- but I have to say this to you after reading your post.

I work in a totally different profession. I am a doula, student finishing my prerequisites for midwifery school, and a Bradley Method Childbirth Instructor. I enjoy and believe strongly in what I do and I live to do it.... most of the time. Most of my experiences at births have been beautiful, emotional, amazing and spiritual. My last experience totally kicked MY butt. My client was not a Bradley student, nor a large fan of natural childbirth... she just wanted to try and avoid a needle in her back and stay home as long as possible. It was her and her husband's first baby... and when they went into labor a couple days after her "due date" I arrived at their home to help them labor until things were WELL progressed. They were totally nervous, unsure and I made sure to try and get things quickly turned into a relaxed, trusting atmosphere. I want so badly to help my clients have the best and healthiest birth possible... but their choices are their choices and I can't push them. It didn't take very long before the couple wanted to head for the hospital in our area. Our hospital makes me cringe every time I go there. I'm not kidding. But I put on my smiley face and helped her as much as possible. She was so very relaxed and doing beautifully once we got her settled in. She requested the epidural as we arrived and ended up receiving it at 8 cm. (She was still resting in between contractions. Totally calm. As soon as that happened I watched her doc do HORRIBLE things that she couldn't feel and Dad didn't see. I watched an entire cascade of interventions that I was inwardly terrified were going to seriously harm her or her baby. Everything turned out "okay"... but I went home crying and sick to my stomach. Because opening a birth center is so expensive I had decided previously to get my RN first and then do my direct entry midwifery degree... so that I had both experiences... but could save my wages as an RN to open my birth center. This experience made me seriously question whether I was meant to do something like that. I just didn't think I could handle having to take orders from a doc like that. It had me so down for a couple of weeks until I met with a nurse who was pro-homebirth and she said something to me that made me stand stong again. She said, "You don't HAVE to do what the doctors said. When you have a valid case of why something is dangerous and refuse to do it.. eventually they learn your values and respect them. They also won't ask you to do those procedures after they learn that you feel that strongly about it. All you can do is set an example of what you believe in and try to help as many moms have the birth that they want and someone who cares." It made me realize that we all have off days. I do feel that this profession is my gift... but that doesn't mean that it will be sunshine and roses 100% of the time. It will be terribly hard at times I'm sure, but that's what will make me appreciate the beautiful moments.

Hopefully that didn't sound like I wasn't being understanding of your situation. Because if anything, I just want to send you hugs. It nearly broke my heart to hear you so down. You were born to dance Elsanne. You were born to do this. You don't have to prove anything because you already have. This is something you love- not something you are trying to defeat everyone with. I hope everything gets much better for you, but don't give up hope in yourself.

And Jacqueline better post an update... I'm so lurking today...


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

(((Jacqueline)))









Els, I







your purpose for dancing. Super cool.









Argh. Gotta go.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i haven't read the last few posts or the lindseylohan thing yet but my time is running short.

yay jacqueline's labor progress!!! when my water broke it was VERY mucousy. doug kept telling me i was leaving a slime trail as i moved from kitchen chair to kitchen chair







but it was a large volume and it was water mixed with mucous.

we got back from a 3 day campout last night. lots of fun. ebin was a great camper. he slept in the bassinet on our playard and only fed 2 times each night. i was worried about him getting cold but more worried about him on the air mattress with the other 3 of us and all the big fluffy sleeping bags. isaac had fun except for falling in the firepit the first night and getting 2 burns (wrist and belly). doug and i actually didn't see it -- he was doing smores at our friend's firepit and luckily the dad yanked him out immediately. so scary though.

ok more later.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just popping in to check on Jacquie--go, Jacquie, go!

I really want to respond to Danile's and Elsanne's posts (and Emily's, too), but I'll have to do that during the nap.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

For Jacquie and family...

Elsanne - I love you as you are. I have come to realize that everyone, everyone, everyone, struggles with feelings of competence. It's great when we are "on" but we feel dreadful when we are not what we think we should be. The beauty of you - the shocking grace of this moment - is that you seek to understand what this means for you. Your post so clearly shows your strength of character and spirit because of your willingness to examine your place in life and ask yourself honest questions. Love that.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Elsanne, my love, I bet you could even get me to dance one of these days and I'm in the "I'll never" category. **hugs** In reading that, I think what I gather most is your willingness to just go through it all and keep going even if it doesn't make sense or sucks or whatever in the moment. You touch many and inspire even when you may not be feeling all that inspirational. Feel the MMF! love...

Jacquie---eeeee!! Yes, do have this wee one before I leave for vacay!







Or Sherri might just have to drive over to deliver the news in person!









If one more person asks when I am due and gets a shocked look when I say not til October I'm going to clobber someone. I do feel huge, probably have gained more than enough weight already, but really don't give a darn.







:

C is at MIL's playing w/ her 5yo cousin and E is napping and all is quiet. Many errands accomplished today and still debating on calling today for the 2nd opinion for C or waiting till we get back from ME. Hmmm... Also need to get a 2nd opinion/new vet for our kitty who is licking her fur off again.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

for Jacquie!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

: *sniff* youguys rock. Danile, your experience really does help, and like you said Lisa, struggling with compentence/incompetence feelings is fairly human and normal. Heather, I would love to teach you to get all down with your goddess self.







:

Just had class and rehearsal, and talked to my friend who danced with us (the one who is not Jude, whose husband was kidnapped) and she heard all of the above diatribe and said some really amazing things about what it is we are doing, what I'm doing, what the dance does for her, blah blah, and then to hear what youguys say here, I'm feeling good now.

I so so so so love youguys for indulging my wah-wah.

*phew* I do believe I had the existentialist crisis for the purpose that it will then push/inspire me to be a little better in whatever way that happens (specifically, kickass isolations that will rock everyone's socks).

Now, lighting a candle for the most recent member of the mmf!!!! crowd!!! I am soooo excited to hear about Jacquie!!!!!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Laying in bed, listening to the sounds of our new little girl, Julianna Grace, who was born this morning at 8:10 MDt. She's a little stuffy, but so sweet. 7lb., 2oz, 20 inches long and just adorable.

Labor was quicker and more intense; pushing was still my "growing edge" as they say...i.e., not my fave part. At least she crowned a little bit before I lost it and just said "ah, the heck with it, she's coming out!" I'll post a more complete birth story later.

One week early, but all's well. G has spent the day at some church folks' house and I guess he's done okay. He woke up when I was in the middle of pushing, so I wasn't at my best!

Gotta run, G's back and about ready to meet J! All your thoughts made me cry when I read them this morning, by the way. You guys are awesome.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Woohoo! Wooohooo! COngrats!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Soo cool! and I forgot to add...

























































:







:














:





















:














:

Just to show ya the love.

Welcome Julianna!!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Woo hoo! Love the name! Congrats! Boy, that was QUICK! (Sure hope it was easy, too!)























*







:







:







:
























































*
*







* *G







:*
*







: O







*
*





















J







*
*







A







:*
*







: C







*
*







Q







*
*







:







: I







:*
*







E







*
*







!







*
*













































































*


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

hoooray!!!!! welcome beautiful julianna







your big brother is going to love you so much!!!

i was thinking this morning about whether i thought it was 'girl' or 'boy' and i thought girl. and i think that is the first time i have ever been right!!!!







but maybe i felt girl vibes because KK called girl long long ago and i think she has a tendency to be correct about those things


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

So sweet! Congrats to the whole family. Welcome, Julianna Grace.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG!!! Congratulations, Jacquie, well done! I LOVE the names you chose, both of them! I really really love them.

I do want to hear all the details and how it goes, the meeting of the two kidlets!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Finally my girl vibes are right on!!! So thrilled for you all!! Welcome, sweet Julianna!!!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome Baby Julianna! You are surrounded by light and love and you are a lucky little girl to be born into such a wonderful, caring family.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I'd like to know more about this gift KK has..







Specifically in the type of gender I am carrying...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oh jacquie, congratulations to you and torey and big brother G... welcome to this world, baby julianna!

note to kk: that's some smilie art to rival sherri's...









only a quick post before i have to dash off to meet a friend in town from san fran. will post more later.

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

TC , love the ddddc!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Whoohoo

I am so happy for you Jacqueline. Well, unbelievable that you are posting hours after the birth and I was not stalking enough I guess. I am wishing you a happy and peaceful babymoon with support from those around you and far from you too.

I will leave the smilie art to the experts, but my sentiment is real.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Welcome Julianna Grace!

What a lovely name! I can't wait to hear more about her and see some pictures. Awesome job, mama! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Claudia, thinking of you and wondering if your inspection was today? Keeping my fingers crossed for good news if so.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome welcome welcome to Juliana! I can't wait to hear about the birth, and see photos! WOooO!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Congratulations, Jacqueline! I am so happy for you!







Welcome Julianna


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

sherri: now THAT'S some smilie art.









sherri & kk: dueling smilie art fanatics...

beach house inspection was today. nothing totally major that the inspector found. things of note: some past insect/pest damage but no evidence of anything current or recent (no sawdust, etc., just some old boring holes from beetles or possible carpenter ants.), roof will need to be replaced sometime in the next year/few years, drainage issue from roof down side of chimney (could be repaired with new flashing or something), hot water heater will need to be replaced very soon (like this year), slow drip leak under downstairs bathroom from incoming water pipes (soldered joint is starting to fail). we are deciding how to address this with the sellers so i'll know more tomorrow after i talk with our realtor again after she looks at the full report he just emailed us both.

bill caught a big fish today: 55 lbs! salmon from the river where they are spawning. each person has a limit of exactly one of these salmon per year because they are spawning. after they all caught their one fish, they were cleaned and filleted and the total for all four of them was 90lbs, and they are going to smoke it and then divide it evenly amongst the four people, so we will end up with close to 10lbs of smoked salmon.







:

must get drink of water... so thirsty...

so happy for jacquie and family. a girl. wowza. looking forward to more details when you can share them, jacquie.

how are you doing emmalola?

~claudia

eta: i just had a weird feeling/vibe that you are pregnant again, els...







:

another eta: the ddddc made me chuckle, too. must find out who did it... someone from the portland thread, i'm guessing...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

GAH TC I think I might just die if that were the case. It's hard enough as is!! I have an IUD so it's unlikely. And I just had my first moon cycle post-partum last week.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

New month, new thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?p=8782913#post8782913

New baby?


----------

